# [Recruitment] ECL 9 (Demunched)FR Underdogs Campaign



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2002)

As summer has ended and my players have dispersed to universities across America, I have decided to get my DMing fix right here at ENW.   The game will take place in the Realms, but in a time when the munchkin UberNPCs have been killed and the forces of evil threaten to overrun the North.  The PCs will help to find and unite those with the will to fight on, and to recover items, research, beings, and perhaps ancient allies and artifacts that may be needed to free the North from the grip of the goblinoid hordes and thier Spirit masters. This will be an ECL9 campaign, and I will be accepting up to 8 players

		Character have access to all Core books, all FR books, the splatbooks,  MoTP, and the Psionics Handbook [Edit: All WOTC and Malhavoc are now OK].  Alternate rules for classes include: Monte's ranger, Bruce Cordell's ITCK Psion, Bards get 6+Int sp/level, and I will consider Oriental Adventures Classes.  I reserve the right to reject any such material that I find to be unbalancing in context.

		The stat system is a point assignment system with a luxury tax.  You have 84 points to distribute among your stats, but you are taxes 1 pt on scores 14-15, 2 pts on scores 16-17, 3 pts on scores 18-19, and 4 pts on a 20.  These stats include your level-based increases.  You do not get them in addition.

		Any character concept that makes sense and any nation of origin is acceptable.

		Please express your interest, ask questions, and submit characters in this thread.  I plan on starting this game in a couple weeks.

		The following is a prologue.  Your character will have this information very shortly after the game begins, so there really are no spoilers:

		This campaign will take place in the Realms in 1380DR, but the origins of the dire situation facing the free peoples of those North is far older.  Several years before, it was discovered that when the first humanoids arrived on Toril, elf-like creatures marooned in wrecked spacecraft after losing a pivotal battle with an enemy race, the Spirits of the land ruled over all life and land.  

		Some spirits welcomed the newcomers, while others sought their destruction.  A great war ensued, and the newcomers and their allies were victorious, binding their vanquished foes into the dark side of nature, such as storms, predatory instincts, and volcanos.  The victorious spirits, however, became the elder gods, such as Corellon, Tyr, Lathander, and Mystral.  But the Earth Mother remained powerful, and became bitter at the betrayal of some of her children, and the binding of others.  She plotted to destroy the newcomers and their offspring, free her children, and return the world to its natural state.  She always had many worshippers, who usually worshipped in secret far from civilization.  Eventually she became known to her followers as Tiamat (as per the original Babylonian Tiamat, not the MoTP one....similar to the canon Realms one), but she had other names and aspects, too, often devouring and replacing newborn gods, Shar being the most significant among them.

		As Tiamat bided her time, species evolved and civilizations developed.  The rise of the human magocratic city-states of Netheril was particularly bloody, as the Netherilese Arcanists sought to dominate all within their reach.  The suffering of the goblinoids became so great that their god resorted to turning to Shar for aid.  Shar caused to be born among the ogres a mighty and noble populist hero, not of common ogre stock, but an Oni (Ogre Mage) like those found far to the East.  The god of the goblinoids was grateful for the gift, and favored the hero, whose original name is lost to history, granting him the prowess and charisma to unite his brethren against  their human oppressors.  While many of his raids were highly successful, and indeed were a catalyst to cause the Netherilese to create their flying enclaves and flee form their insecure ground territories, he knew that he could never truly achieve victory.  Desperate, he allowed the demonic blood within him to get the better of his noble soul, and he bargained with the most powerful of the captive Spirits, the Spirit of Storms, absorbing some of his power and his evil, and even renaming himself Storm.  He was eventually defeated, and the Arcanists who vanquished him reported that he had been slain, but in reality, they had bound him in what they thought was an eternal prison.  Storm was far more powerful than they expected, however, as the Arcanists knew not the ancient evil that he represented.  Slowly, Storm gathered more and more strength from the land with each passing storm, and over the millennia, he was able to gather enough of his former power to escape.

		Meanwhile, as Tiamat watched her son grow mighty and free, she sowed dissension among the peoples of Toril.  Even after Storm had freed himself and mother and son had set to releasing the other spirits and gathering allies, the world remained occupied with other problems of Tiamat's devising.  Planar Rakshasa summoned by Tiamat's agents subverted rulers in the East, leading to war, strife, and confusion.  The forces of good became haughty and invaded Sembia to reestablish the Elven Court in Cormanthar.  A resurgent Sembia, ruled by a Spirit-posessed murderous dictator created large-scale war yet again.  The Thayans and the Zhentarim were unusually active.  Bane was reborn.  One of Tiamat's plots nearly resurrected Myrkul.  But it was all a distraction.  She cared not for the outcome of the events that she engineered.  For in the far North, Storm gathered an army, culled from goblinoids from throughout Toril, and some beings form the planes beyond.  Combining the harsh, powerful discipline of his iron rule with the charisma of the hero whose body he still inhabits, he created the best-trained, best-equipped goblinoid army ever assembled, uniting Orcs, Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears, Kobolds, Ogres, Oni, Wyverns, and other beasts, demons, and monsters, some summoned, some bred or created through magical experiments in one unholy horde.  

		When, aided by his part-freed brethren, he marched Southward, the forces of good, united by a somewhat ruthless group of worthies who called themselves "The Council" was unable to defeat them. Marching Southward, Storm divided his opponents, isolating Silverymoon, Evereska, and the Fey of the High forest under the command of the mighty druid Kurdin and the Turlang Treants, from eachother and from the other free territories.

		A counteroffensive opened up the road to Silverymoon, and it was there that a great battle was fought.  At Silverymoon, many of the mightiest beings in all Faerun converged, and nearly all were slain. In the end, the city fell, but so did tens of thousands of Storm's horde.  Many of the Spirits were also defeated, but soon will return, as they cannot be slain by normal means.    

		After the fall and occupation of Silverymoon, Storm's forces, balking at the prospect of invading Evereska of challenging Kurdin in his home wood, were able to push on further south instead, until the combined forces of the North, fortified by reinforcements form abroad, managed to solidify their lines.  Most inland city-states are now occupied by Storm's forces or ruled by Vichy-like collaborator states, but the Sword Coast, protected by the still-unmatched (but often challenged by the collaborator Luskanite Vikings) naval might of the elven fleet, and some nearby inland areas that the surviving metropoli of Waterdeep, Baldur's Gate, and Neverwinter can protect, remain free.

		Although matters are bleak, all is not lost.  It is thought that the reason why the Council defended Silvermoon to the death is that someone(s) or something(s) was in the city at the time.  Something that could save mankind.  For it is thought that a researcher in Silverymoon, using information from her former affiliation with the Council (before a rather nasty falling-out), was working for personal, veangence-related reasons towards a method to destroy the Spirits, (Called "The Ancients" by most) and Tiamat the Earth-Mother once and for all.  Perhaps those who survived may have recovered enough information to salvage her work.  Or perhaps the mage, whose body has never been found, still lives.  More importantly, however, it has been long-rumored that agents of the Council traveled through time to ancient Netheril, and brought back a child. It is said that this child was chosen by the gods to be the savior of mankind,  and gifted with mystical powers and near-infinite potential.  However, in the alternate time stream before The Council interfered, the child was killed before coming of age, and thus the will of the gods never came to pass.  Perhaps in this reality, the child survived the battle, and still lives to claim her destiny.....


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

I am interested.

Some questions in advance:

What are the available alignments? And what Gods can you worship?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

And anyone has if thoughts could kill for me ?=]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Ow my god ITCK is sad, that's just another Wizard :/ But now on a mana system with acces to both psionics and Magic. Boring..........

I'd be interested to play if there is the psionics/magics are different and ITCK bullshiet is left out of it. Feats and stuff are nice but the access to spells and the redoing of which ability applies just takes away all the psionics flavors and traits.

If you don't wan't any new ubermunchies you'd have to ban that shiet


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 10, 2002)

*Interest*

Consider my interest expressed. 
Some questions: 
How often do we need to post?
Which ECLs are you using for monstrous characters?
And can you give me an example of a character created with your point buy system? 
(Is it a direct buy with the tax, or a standard point buy from the DMG with the tax?)


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2002)

I am most definitely interested in playing.  I'm thinking Shield Dwarven Rogue/Fighter (mostly Rogue).

I'll have him stated and posted this afternoon (Pacific Time).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Ow my god ITCK is sad, that's just another Wizard :/ But now on a mana system with acces to both psionics and Magic. Boring..........
> 
> I'd be interested to play if there is the psionics/magics are different and ITCK bullshiet is left out of it. Feats and stuff are nice but the access to spells and the redoing of which ability applies just takes away all the psionics flavors and traits.
> 
> If you don't wan't any new ubermunchies you'd have to ban that shiet  *




I suppose a clarification is in order.  I mean the class itself, not that list of powers also in the module that converts pretty much every wiz spell.

Without a little bit of ability relief, and other improvements in that class, the Psion is pretty useless except in his specialty.  They time is that most of the time, more versatile, non-specialized casters are at least as good at said specialty.  They need a break.  

I remain undecided on the Psionics are different or not front, because there may not be enough psions around for that to work.

All that being said, you guys will rarely meet psions.  I was just offering it as a possibility. 



> Janos Alrdon: What are the available alignments? And what Gods can you worship?



 Any non-evil, although good is probably best. As far as gods go, its open to almost any FR god except Shar.



> Semirhage:
> Some questions:
> How often do we need to post?
> Which ECLs are you using for monstrous characters?
> ...




Post Frequency:  We go with the flow.  The quicker people post, the quicker the game goes.

ECLs: Well, since not all ECLs are in all sources, the DMG, FR, and DragMag ECLs CAN be used.  Where there is overlap, the priority is generally DMG-->FR-->DragMag.  However, please post to ask for approval re: your monstrous PC, because I may disallow it or change the ECL, being that ECLs are often so unclear.

Stat System:  The points are raw, except for the Tax.  For instance, one could have a character with 8,10,12,14,16,18.  The stats add up to 78, but there is a tax of 3 on the 18, 2 on the 16, and 1 on the 14, so you use 84 points.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds very interesting, DM_Matt.

If you'll have me, I'd love to try a higher level adventure.

Is it OK to play as Ubaar, a half-orc Barb1/Clr5/Mighty Contender of Kord3 ?

Mighty Contender of Kord is from Dragon 283. I could send it to you, or send a link.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmm what troll ECL do you use, the DMG one +8 or the +11 one..? Else I think I'll be playing psion..

And what AL restriction do we have.. are we evil or good?


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2002)

Can I assume that we're using the suggested PC wealth guidelines from the DMG?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd like to restrict initial magical items somewhat.  Thus, The PCs will begin with a little bit less initial wealth, although they will in the long run have recommended levels.  Thus, the PCs should begin with 24,000gp (2/3rd of recommended), and no item worth more than 4,000gp.  

An exception to that rule is self-made items, where the 4,000gp becomes an item cost to make limit, but the XP cost of self-made items that break the 4,000gp limit will be paid from the first XP that the character receives.

My rationale for this is that I would like magical items to have more meaning and have some sort of mystique beyond Diabloesque number-pumping.


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 10, 2002)

*Character*

One more question: Does the point buy include racial modifiers, or do we add those afterwards? So... if I wanted to be a gold elf, with the stats: 8 14 12 18 10 16, I still get to add racial modifiers, so that I really have the stats: 8 14 10 20 10 16?

And I am leaning towards a gold elf Wizard 7/Virtuoso 2. Hehe. I get to be a wizard *and* have some Bardic Music. *happy sigh*

Do you want us to post characters in Rogue's Gallery?

What ECL would a succubus be in this game? I know Dragon had them as ECL 13, but I think that article was a little unreasonable.

And regardless of race & class, I'll probably be CN. Ah, the freedom to be a flighty female, oblivious to some things and truly offended by others.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

What ECL is a troll? +8 DMG or +11?


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 11, 2002)

+8 in the DMG. But that's another weird one, since it is only CR 5, even though they have 6 HD... I've never been happy using trolls as CR 5. I use them as CR 7, since the regeneration is a very nice special ability. But of course, it is only my opinion.

So, we gonna end up with an all monster cast? That'd be kind of unique.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Semirhage said:
			
		

> *So, we gonna end up with an all monster cast? That'd be kind of unique. *




I've worked up a Dwarf, but I can do a monster if we want all monsters.  It's less than unique, though.    See the _Gobtales_ link in my sig.


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ah ha*

Well, no need to change, I suppose. And in Gobtales they're all goblins? So, we'd still be unique if we were a miscellaneous band of monsters, rather than all one race? Are they trying to save the world in Gobtales? 

But it's all random speculation anyway 

Thanks for the heads up on Gobtales though. It'll be fun to read along.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Ah ha*



			
				Semirhage said:
			
		

> *Well, no need to change, I suppose. And in Gobtales they're all goblins? So, we'd still be unique if we were a miscellaneous band of monsters, rather than all one race? Are they trying to save the world in Gobtales?
> 
> But it's all random speculation anyway
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on Gobtales though. It'll be fun to read along. *




Indeed, we're all Goblins in Gobtales.  Check here for the campaign backstory.  Basically, our chief has managed to convince a city to treat us as "normal folk," and we're trying to show that Goblins can be heroes, too.  Hope you enjoy the story.

But yeah, a miscellaneous band of monsters would be different.     I wouldn't complain if I switched to a minotaur Barbarian.    I might just do that anyways.

EDIT:  I've got it!!  Half-Dragon (Gold) Human Paladin!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

1.  I am still pondering wether I will allow a Troll PC.  Regenerating PCs are VERY powerful, and Rend is an Epic Feat. True, they have few hp compared to fighters of their level, but esp considering the fact that PC Trolls would have the spells and resources to plug in their weaknesses and improve their already-formidable natural attacks, its definitely something to be wary of, even at ECL8. Perhaps a good backstory as to where this non-evil Troll Psion might come from might help me...

2.  No Succubi, or any other evil outsiders.  Besides, your elven wiz/virt can be just as seductive, anyway, AND won't suck at pretty much everything else like the Succubi does.

3.  ENB Elric will be joining this game as well.  He will post a human duelist (probably) tonite.

4. Reaper: can I have a link to the Mighty Contender of Kord plz?


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2002)

No, definitely no character tonight.  As a player in the group that spawned this one, characters of different alignments (well, their character sheets said that they were good) gave the group no end of trouble for a period of a couple of months.  I'd kind of like to avoid that this time...  

I'm almost sure that you add racial mods after.  More coming later (or tomorrow)!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

1)Ghast deepwood sniper

2)Troll psychic warrior

3)Troll/Ghast Psion

Make your pick =]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

Forsaken:  As I said, I'd consider the troll if you make it make sense as a character.  Ghasts are  a little much to explain, though.

GaryH:  Drag/2 pally can be fine, but note that  this might not be turning out to be the best group in which to play a paladin.  Personally ,I am hoping that he group gravitates more towards CG/NG/CN with G tendencies. It would be best if the characters inherently give a darn about saving the world. 

As far as a misc band of monsters, diversity is fine, but I recommend against getting too weird for RP encounters.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd be fun to be evil for a change every pbp game is good


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, so far we have:

Name                 Race/Class          AL
--------------------------------------------

Janos Audron.............?................?

The Forsaken One...Troll Psion or.........?
...................Psi Warrior.............

Semirhage..........G.Elf Wiz7/Virt........CN

garyh..............Shield Dwarf...........?
...................Rogue/Fighter...........
...................OR G.Drag/2 Pally.......
...................OR Minotaur Barbie......

reapersaurus.......half-orc Barb1/Clr5....?
.................../Mighty Contender....... 
...................of Kord3................

Elric..............Human F/R/Duelist......?G


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 11, 2002)

*CG?*

Well, if you want a CG character, how about a Lillend? It's practically a bard... and has that outsider flavor that I seem to be hankering for right now. What I really want is to be able to qualify for Virtuoso(and be something a little different), which I can do with a Lillend after takig my first level as a Bard or Wizard. 

This is yet another odd one to me... It has 7hd and casts spells as a 6th level bard and has a CR 7. How on earth did it become ECL 14?!?  Stats are pretty good, but a single 9th level character of any class should be able to ake it on without a problem. Do any of you know of a thread somewhere on the boards where these silly ECLs are discussed? I might put in my 2 cents.

DM_Matt, you didn't answer my question, at least I didn't see the answer anywhere. Do we apply racial modifiers after we buy our stats?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

Racial Mods are after.  I will not lower ECLs.


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 11, 2002)

Danke. C'est la vie. Here's another question:how much does the half-celestial template add to ECL? 3 or 5?

Hrm. I guess I can stick to the gold elf, but like I said, I have a desire to play something different. Brass Dragon Wyrmling is ECL 9. Nixies are ECL 3. Pixies without Otto's Dance are ECL 5.

Do any of those sound viable to you Monsieur DM? 

Oh, and I feel like I should tell you that this day has been abnormal. I can't usually post so often, but this is a good sign, since it means I'm very interested in the game.

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2002)

Lilends have +38 to their stats.  Your character's average ability score would be almost 20.  

Pixies?  That seems a little too weird... I can't quite accept 30 pound, 3 foot tall halflings as it is.  But I'm not the DM, and I'm sure that I'd be fine with a well rped character, after the initial shock value wore off


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

You COULD try the pixie/nixie route if you play it right, but I might up the ECL from 5 for the  permanently invisible flying pixie with SR and sleep arrows.

Half-Celestials are very cool (and game-appropriate), but they do cost 3 levels.

However, if you also want to stay a virtuoso and want an outsider feeling, perhaps you should consider being an Asimar.  It only costs one level, and you get +2 to Cha and Wis with no stat penalties, Acid, Electricity ,and Cold Res 5, light 1/day, +2 to Search and Spot, Darvision 60, and are Native Outsiders, meaning that they cant be affected by spells such as charm person that only harm humanoids. 

Also in the not-too-expensive outsider category are the four types of genasi (half-genies), but they all have a minus in Cha.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 11, 2002)

Still room for more players?  I'd love to play.  Not quite sure on what character I'd play.  Give me a little bit to brainstorm, and I'm in.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Sep 11, 2002)

Sounds like fun.  If you need more players (or want more players) just let me know.


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2002)

I have to warn you Meepo- everything is great except that my character might try to blind you...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

My posting in Gen Dis has resulted in even more players, so I am going to keep this open for a couple of days, and then decide who to keep.  Sort of an admissions process thing.  I just want to be fair to the people who want to play and don't check In Char regularly....


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

Thus, Meepo and Cloudgatherer.  Yes, I am looking for more players.


----------



## drs (Sep 11, 2002)

Same as what Cloudgatherer said, would love to play, pity this conversation went down whilst I was sleeping .

Character would most likely be a human rouge with a couple levels of a fighter type class, or in other words a scout.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd definetly going Half-Dragon Half-Human Paladin.

Are you using the ECL 3 rating from the DMG for the Half Dragon Template, or is there another out there?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm an avid In Character player, and I DM one game...

I don't know much about FR, and I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing in this case... However, that said, I'm sort of looking for a home for a character concept I've been working on for a while. Since your allowing psionics, albeit lightly, I've been wanting to play a certain Psionic Warrior/Egoist/Slayer concept.

The character is themed on "mind over body" and "Discipline can overcome all adversaries" while still mixing and matching melee combat, quick touch-attack arrows, and Psionic combat. It's a little powerful In my opinion, because the character, with appropriate magic gear, can fight against things slightly above par. In low levels, it appears this character concept is over-powered. However, in higher levels, he seems to fall about center, not too strong or weak.

Big focus would be made to be the "center man" of the group. A little healing, a little archery, a little "magic", and a little melee, with some creative dodging and such thrown in. Racially, Human is still my best bet, with the Bonus feat and all. If not human, it would probably be wise to take a templated character with human wrapped inside.

Also, I want to know a little more about the "theme" of the campaign. You layed out the setting quite well, but unless I know whether we are talking "light hearted," "Dangerous," or whatever the theme is, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to just jump in.

Don't give away any plot or anything, please don't. To be specific, what kind of stlyle are you planning? Combat oriented? Adventure oriented? Role-playing oriented? Storytelling oriented? Munchkin oriented (I joke)?


----------



## drs (Sep 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Sort of an admissions process thing.*



Well in that case, I am currently in two other games, HeavyG's Non-Iconic Adventures (Character: Murhid, Monk, FR) and Kajamba Lion's and  [CoC-DnD3e-FR] Dead of Winter (Character: Zichard, Paladin). So I can certainly post regularly, though because of this I wouldn't mind if you take someone who isn't already in a game over me. 
Like I said previously I would play a human scout character, most likely from Chessenta or if reapersaurus (Ubaar) is in the eight chosen I wouldn't mind integrating backgrounds with him, if he doesn't mind.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> * GaryH:  Drag/2 pally can be fine, but note that  this might not be turning out to be the best group in which to play a paladin.  Personally ,I am hoping that he group gravitates more towards CG/NG/CN with G tendencies. It would be best if the characters inherently give a darn about saving the world.
> 
> As far as a misc band of monsters, diversity is fine, but I recommend against getting too weird for RP encounters. *




Good point.  OK, I'm going to switch over to a Half-Dragon (Copper/Half-Orc) Fighter, of CG persuasion.

Still need to know if the ECL for Half-Dragons is 3 as per the DMG...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

GaryH:  The group is by now moving towards where a Pally COULD work, esp using the interpretation that Paladins can follow a higher Law and oppose evil governments.  And yes, half-drags are ECL3.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *GaryH:  The group is by now moving towards where a Pally COULD work, esp using the interpretation that Paladins can follow a higher Law and oppose evil governments.  And yes, half-drags are ECL3. *




I'm actually kinda taking to the fighter (Half Orc with Copper Half-Dragon Template) idea.  I think I will do that after all.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmmm still, gonna be good or evil bunch? Can come in handy to know =]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Hmmm still, gonna be good or evil bunch? Can come in handy to know =] *




A good bunch.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

hmm limits the choises quite some what 

Hmm were heavy in the fighter compartment.. hmm


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 11, 2002)

I want to join too. My character would probably be a Neutral Human Rogue/Sorcerer who would aim as an Arcane Trickster.
I'm playing in the Smashed World game currently, and can post almost every day if the need arises.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2002)

Creamsteak:  A lot of flavor will depend on the inclinations and backgrounds of the players/characters, but in general, I will probably make the game along he lines of an "Its the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine"-ish style.  Or, for a more specific example, somewhat like Buffy Season 5 (In general...S5 was not the best-written season of that show by a longshot; although, the ending battle was everything that a DND battle should be).

Yes, the bad guys are winning.  Yes, you will need to gather more power and magic to defeat the big bad.  Yes, the world is a very dangerous place.  But the world need not be dark, and the people need not be brooding.


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 11, 2002)

*Eureka*

Well, when I consider Elric's point, maybe it makes sense. I don't usually look at the stats listed, just the special abilties. Still ECL 14 seems a little high.

However, I think I have found what I am looking for: a Cansin, the anarchic plane-touched. +2 Int, +2 Cha and they're outsiders with only +1 ECL. Sound okay to the DM?

And what are you looking for as far as posting goes? I can guarantee once/day, and probably twice/day. And if things are really moving along I can go as high as 4 with luck. Just depends on what goes on after work.

As far as role-playing qualifications... I only have room for one more game, so I'm sorty of choosy. I am running a Call of Cthulhu game and a Star Wars game, as well as playing in a Star Wars Game and a Wheel of Time game. I don't want more than 5 games, hence this is it. 

What's the ECL on a were-tiger, out of curiosity?

And a dedication to role-playing should be inherent in my selection of Virtuoso as a prestige class, since it will require the Cosmopolitan feat twice to qualify as a wizard . So my character will be from Waterdeep.


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2002)

*Also Interested*

I am interested in playing in this game as well.  I would like to play either a half-celestial cleric or wizard.  My knowledge of the FR is some what limited but I can have stats and background up this evening.  I can post regularly.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

I might be interested in trying this out. Altho I'm already in a slew of games (gobtales, Heroes of the Worlds, Sollir's incoming game, Academy of Drell, creamsteak's light hearted game and the Psionicle) and also DM 2 here (Smashed Worlds and Swashbucklers of the Sword Coast that has unfortunately slowed down to a slither) and an RL game.
I just thought I'd ask if you'd let me make a character using the rules from Natural 20's Four-Color to Fantasy.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I might be interested in trying this out. Altho I'm already in a slew of games (gobtales, ...other, unimportant games, and so forth. *




Hey Dalamar!!  Fancy meetin' you here!!


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

*Say "Hello!" to Akharos El-Rhazad...*

My Mulhorandi Half-Dragon (Copper/Half-Orc) is now statted up.  Click here for a PDF of him.

On a related note, anyone know how to get PCGen 3.1.1 to generate a stat block?  If so, I can just post that here.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

Just export the char to a .txt file and then cut&paste here.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Just export the char to a .txt file and then cut&paste here. *




I've tried all the various permutations of the "Export" function I can think of, and none of them is offering me a .txt format.  Help?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, for me at least, it goes like this:
File --> Export --> ...standard --> csheet_statblocklong.txt

But I'm not sure which version my PCgen is, though it is pretty new.


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2002)

garyh- I don't want to nitpick, but my best guess is that you will have 82 points (instead of 84) to spend on abilities because your character starts at level 6 and thus doesn't get the bonus point for getting to 8th level.

My FR memory/knowledge isn't very good.  In the "every place in FR is based on a real-world civilization" model, they would be the Egyptians, right? What is the primary alignment there?

Sorry, I can't help with tech issues.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Well, for me at least, it goes like this:
> File --> Export --> ...standard --> csheet_statblocklong.txt
> 
> But I'm not sure which version my PCgen is, though it is pretty new. *




I'm only getting one option on that command, and it's "psheetROG.htm".  I DLed the main file and the pdf file.  Is there another file?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

Matt -  here's a link to a wrestling version of the Mighty Contender. http://66.42.68.3/jwarner/mighty_contender.htm
Let me know if you think it's OK -  after seeing garyh's STR of 31 (?!), I'm not as worried about being a STR-based character.


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *garyh- I don't want to nitpick, but my best guess is that you will have 82 points (instead of 84) to spend on abilities because your character starts at level 6 and thus doesn't get the bonus point for getting to 8th level.
> 
> My FR memory/knowledge isn't very good.  In the "every place in FR is based on a real-world civilization" model, they would be the Egyptians, right? What is the primary alignment there?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help with tech issues. *




If our gracious DM wants me to use 82 instead of 84 points, he can let me know, and I'll tweak my stats.  No prob.

Mulhorand is Egyptian-based, but the PC's patron diety is CG (and has the falchion as favored weapon - a perfect fit!!).  The FRCS list Mulhorand as being LN, LN, LE, but surely exceptions exist.  Plus, a Half-Dragon must have the same alignment as the base dragon (plus, Coppers live in deserts, so that fits Mulhorand as well).


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

Put this file on the templates folder in the PCgen folder, it should work then (you need to restart PCgen).


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *after seeing garyh's STR of 31 (?!), I'm not as worried about being a STR-based character. *




That's what you get when you take an 18 base STR, add 8 for the Half-Dragon, 2 for Half-Orc, 1 for 4th level (I realize we don't get the 4th level point seperately, but that does raise the max point buy to 19, which I did buy to reflect his prior 4th level increase), and Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2.

18 + 8 + 2 + 1 + 2 = 31 STR fun!!    And MORE fun with a +1 Falchion!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Curious to what ECL you would give my favorite race, Kalanyr is letting me play it at ECL 4

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/fey/quickling.htm


Quickling psychoportation psion would be the choise for me.


----------



## Apok (Sep 11, 2002)

Some quick questions...

How many people are confirmed so far and is there any regular date/time you want the players to be available or is this going to be a "post when you can" kinda thing?


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Put this file on the templates folder in the PCgen folder, it should work then (you need to restart PCgen). *




This is getting very infuriating, but PCGen is still just giving me the one option of Exporting to html.  What's odder, I looked in my template folder, and there are several formats there (several html, an XML, and the txt you posted), but they aren't showing up in PCGen.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2002)

Heya, I'm interested. I don't have long to type now, so I'll make a longer introduction later...

I'd probably be interested in playing a wizard or psion, a brooding type who feels like he's been screwed by the world and who is basically bitter about everything.

Fun guy, no?

I'll be on later with more details.


----------



## d12 (Sep 11, 2002)

As a Forgotten Realms DM who never gets to PLAY in the FR I would also like to to throw my hat in the ring.  I will post a potential PC tonight.  This sounds good.


----------



## Rozi (Sep 11, 2002)

Howdy! Been a bit since I got into a good FR, the last one I was in was a good time. Will post a potential PC shortly.


----------



## d12 (Sep 11, 2002)

*spoke too soon*

Ooops!  Well, it looks like I'm not gonna be able to do this.  It still looks cool though. Sionara and good luck.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

More about Ubaar will come, but just for an intro:

*Physical Description: *

Height 6'6"; Weight 280.
Hair: Coarse black, with a single, white lock.
Eyes: Crystal clear blue.
Notable Features: There is a tattoo of a large slime-green brontosaurus body on his chest. He has some visible scars on his leathery skin 
Ubaar is an imposing presence due to his size, but strangely something about him makes people more at ease with him than most half-orcs.
His hair erupts from his head like an explosion of dreadlocks, all of which are jet-black save one forelock forever painted white by the gods. The hair itself feels more like coarse wool or yarn to the touch than human hair.
He speaks primitive Common, not because he's not intelligent, but because he hasn't been around civilized speakers to get all the grammar good. 
His words are usually careful and slow but it is more to keep people at ease than because he is unintelligent. His actions are the opposite, however and he normally prefers to act quickly than to ponder. Overall he can be considered to be a powerful ally or foe and a loyal companion.

*Background Summary (full story in sig link)- *
Ubaar is the son of a brawling, laborer orc named Herk and a rugged, survivor human named Leta. He grew up in The North, near Morgur's Mound, with both human and orc influences. He liked the animals of the wild area his tribe lived around, including the legendary dinosaurs in the region, especially the fabled Thunderbeast.

Ubaar is a simple soul, loyal in his friendships, and furious in his displeasure. He likes the simple things in life; food, drink, drumming, revelry, women, and besting others in combat. He believes he can bring respect to his people and honor his mother by performing heroic deeds and feats of strength in the more "civilized" lands.

He knows from his father’s imposing strength that there are more physically endowed creatures around, but not that many that can interact with society in a useful way. His true strength comes from his mother and from his dedication to Uthgar. He knows the Thunderbeast's power will follow him into the political areas of Faerun.

He has learned much in his life from fighting and living. His exploits with his companions in the Non-Iconic Adventure to the Dungeon of the Fire Opal are sung whenever he pays a bard to do so. His goal is to make enough of a name for himself that he can be an example to other humanoids and others that even half-orcs can become heroes. His savage strength can work wonders and create legends.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

Matt - would it be OK to play him as coming from the Thunderbeast tribe in The North?
I've got lots of documentation for that, and can include some if you want.

As a cleric of Uthgar (Thunderbeast manifestation), which seems the closest to Kord from the FR pantheon, could he use the Strength domain and the Thunderbeast domain ?

edit: Ubaar would be casting as a Cleric 6


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm another DM that nevers gets to PC so I'll throw my hat in too in case you're still accepting. I noticed a lack in the divine spellcasting area and was thinking of Cleric, Druid, or Ranger in a ethically neutral alignment. Possibly using something from MotW. I'd have to get home to my books before I can give specifics.


----------



## Vargo (Sep 11, 2002)

Paragon,

I was thinking about throwing my hat in the ring as well - if you're interested in doing a tandem duo, I'm considering a monk character, which druids complement nicely...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 12, 2002)

Here is a quick character concept

Alcar Briar
Age: 27
Human Fighter 1 / Cleric of Silvanus 8

Alcar grew up as a ward of the city of Neverwinter. Noted for breaking out of the orphanages of Neverwinter, Alcar found friends among the city guard who made sure to keep an eye out for the youth. He soon decided to train for a career as a city guard in Neverwinter. However, the turning point in his life came when he accompanied two guards on a hunting trip in the nearby woods. The hunt had gone well with several bucks being bought down by each man. However, an owlbear viciously attacked the group on the last day of the hunt. The two guards were killed and Alcar was mortally wounded. A cleric of Silvanus, named Jocelyn, saved Alcar from the rampaging owlbear. Alcar had gained a deep hatred of the natural world from the encounter. However, as he mended under Jocelyn’s care he learned the owlbear was sick and old and was merely trying to survive another day. Jocelyn taught Alcar about the forces of Balance and showed him all of nature both beautiful and ugly. Alcar healed fully except for a scar along the left side of his face. He then devoted himself, as Jocelyn had, to the protection of the Balance. He sees the new threat to the North as a threat to the Balance he has learned to hold so dear.

Stats are forthcoming. Vargo if you want to work a tandem character I’d be willing to. I could change some of Alcar’s history or we could meet in the years after his first encounter in the forest.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm opting out. I know I would enjoy playing, but you've already got a crowd to choose from, and there's no need for me to join another game when I'm already in (5?).


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 12, 2002)

*Background*

Callistae Ashandrii was raised in Waterdeep, though she was born in Evermeet. Her mother, the daughter of a powerful gold elven family, was disowned because she chose to marry Callistae's father, a cansin gold elf, of whom the conservative House disapproved. 

House Ashandrii, her father's house, an off-shoot clan that survived the fall of ancient Illefarn, has been present in some form or another over the course of millenia in many elven civilizations, but in order to strengthen their line, they resorted, much like the Daemonfey, to congress with outsiders. Many elves disapprove of such methods.

In Waterdeep, however, Callistae and her family were readily accepted by the small and mostly transient elven population. The family has a villa in the best section of town, as well as a small estate to the southeast of Waterdeep. Her father has been successful at turning his various contacts into a small trading empire. He would not be unhappy if Callistae chose to follow in his footsteps. Her father makes money because he is very creative, though he spends it almost compulsively. Large, expensive gifts that have no use at all were common during Calli's childhood. 

Callistae felt the call towards music and magic very early in her life. Magic turned out to be a greater lure, but she never neglected her love of music. Recently, she has managed to combine the two. A bard's wandering lifestyle never suited her, as she loves cities, but as a clear virtuoso, at the top of her field, she delights in challenging bards who think they have the advantage. 

She is rather happy go-lucky. She's happy most of the time, though sometimes get angry when 'the rules' interfere with her fun. She genuinely likes most people, and has fun toying with them, tweaking their noses. Sometimes she has weird mood-swings, but not too often. For a wizard, she is sometimes flighty, but for a normal person, she can seem dedicated. 

Most of her experience has been around Waterdeep, though she is fairly well read. The farthest from home she has ever travelled is Silverymoon, and that was a flying carpet caravan engineered by her father. She was very sad to hear what had happened to Silverymoon.

The prospect of travel is something she views with anticipation and some trepidation. She'd like to do it, but it seems like more effort than its worth. 

(Stats are being made.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *or if reapersaurus (Ubaar) is in the eight chosen I wouldn't mind integrating backgrounds with him, if he doesn't mind.  *



that would be great, drs!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok, here comes my slew of responses:

Semirhage:  The Cansin sounds fine, as does your backstory.  Where is the Cansin detailed, though?  Oh, and the weretiger ECL is +6.

Dalamar:  I do not have Four-Color to fantasy, so I cannot allow use of it in my game.

GaryH:  Quite Hackalicious.  Awaiting a backstory.  Beware that I WILL ensure that Cha does indeed matter in this campaign, though.  Also, Elric is correct about the 2 point deduction.  One point because you don't get it for levels, another because this system assumes that it would be a taxed point.

Your alignment is acceptable, particularly because it matches your dragon parent.

(General note:  Elric's assertions as to what I would rule have a tendency to be correct (although they are not always correct), as he knows me pretty well.  He also helped develop the house rule set for the campaign, particularly the luxury tax system.) 

Apok:  Current standings are below...this will be a post-when-you-can game, unless anyone can give me compelling reasons why another method would be better.


Reapersaurus:  Um, it is just me, or 
is this version of the Contender the same as the regular one, but with several powers added without subtracting anything?  The regular Contender is powerful as it is.  If you want to propose a version of the contender that sacrifices something to get new abilities, feel free.  I am fine with you being Uthgar, but the domain is probably a bit much.   You are already playing a character based on a smackdown that you wrote.  You will be plenty powerful.

Fefnir, Paragon ,Vargo, drs, Keia, Howling:  tell me more

Rozi: talked to him on AIM.  He is submitting a ranger with one of the archer pres classes

The Forsaken One:  I am wary to allow something with auto-invis and auto-haste, even though it does cut into your HP.  Please, play something that is not almost inherently evil, and not so potentially highly unbalanced. 

Current Applicant List
---------------------------------------------


Name...............Race/Class ...........AL
--------------------------------------------
Semirhage..........Cansin Wiz/Virt.......CN

garyh..............H/o, H/D(Brass).Fight6.CG

reapersaurus.......half-orc Barb1/Clr5....?
.................../Mighty Contender.......
...................of Kord3................

Elric..............Human Ran/Rog/Duelist.?G

Rozi...............Human Ranger/PAorDS...?G

Paragon Badger.....Human F1/Cl 8..........N

Undeclared final Race/Class/Align: Meepo the Mighty, Cloudgatherer, Apok, Keia (leaning to celest/2 caster), Dalamar, Howling Coyote (leaning Arcane tricks, N), Fefnir (leaning brooding caster), Vargo (leaning monk), the Forsaken One, drs

Ok, thats 16 interested.  Elric and Rozi were in my last RL group, so they are in, but because of the ensuring unfairness and the likelihood of droppers, the cap will now be 9 (of 14 considering).  

I am liking the character that I have seen so far...Keep em coming!


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

Too bad about the FCTF, I would've liked to model a spellfire wielder using it. There was a lenghty excerpt in last Asgard, but propably doesn't help.
I don't really like the Spellfire Wielder PrC in Magic of Faerun, so I'll need to drop that concept then... I'm leaving for school now, I'll see if I have a character concept when I get back.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *GaryH:  Quite Hackalicious.  Awaiting a backstory.  Beware that I WILL ensure that Cha does indeed matter in this campaign, though.  Also, Elric is correct about the 2 point deduction.  One point because you don't get it for levels, another because this system assumes that it would be a taxed point.
> 
> Your alignment is acceptable, particularly because it matches your dragon parent.
> 
> garyh..............H/o, H/D(Brass).Fight6.CG *




I'm pretty sure I can come up with a reason why my PC has no CHA.  He's a freak of a half-orc.   I'm willing to accept the challenge and the penalties.

I will revise my stat points and give a backstory soon (in the middle of a hectic school week!!).

Also, he's half Copper, not half Brass!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can come up with a reason why my PC has no CHA.  He's a freak of a half-orc.   I'm willing to accept the challenge and the penalties.
> 
> ...




My bad on the type.  I'm not damning you for having a low cha, just giving fair warning


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My bad on the type.  I'm not damning you for having a low cha, just giving fair warning   *




Not a problem.

Hopefully, in a party of 8 or 9, I won't have to be the face.     I expect my low Cha to come up, but I don't expect it to ruin me.

I also expect to slice villains to ribbons with my falchion.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

I was thinking of giving my rogue/sorcerer a level of ranger, but I would like to have fast movement instead of the ranger 1st level bonus feat. Is this modification okay?
I'll try to post some stats and a write-up tonight.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

*Revised Akharos*

Here's my revised Half-Dragon, using the appropriate number of stat points.

Backstory still to come in the next day or two!!  (Just starting grad school, and am very busy.  Plenty of time to post, not so much time to compose the songs bards sing of my valiant and heroic character.  )


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

Isn't it bit strange to put a half template to something that’s already half something.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll play a human sorcerer. Maybe an Arcane Devotee, but I'm not sure about Alignment and God yet...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Isn't it bit strange to put a half template to something that’s already half something. *




Well, it would imply a half-orc parent and a dragon partent, as a half-orc, half-dragon, would be an Orc with the half-drag template.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

I know, but I can't get out my mind the picture of a half-orc/half-human/half-dragon combination that it could also mean if you went strictly by the book.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Reapersaurus:  Um, it is just me, or
> is this version of the Contender the same as the regular one, but with several powers added without subtracting anything?  The regular Contender is powerful as it is.  If you want to propose a version of the contender that sacrifices something to get new abilities, feel free.  I am fine with you being Uthgar, but the domain is probably a bit much.   You are already playing a character based on a smackdown that you wrote.  You will be plenty powerful.*



Uh oh.  

Here I was hoping you'd give me some extra stuff to play with, since it seems we're going to have pretty powerful PC's in this game.

Just a couple things: 
You're absolutely right in your observation about my Contender modification.
I changed the Endurance pre-req to a Wrestling feat, and added some Wrestling maneuvers which should spice up his grappling maneuver.
In my eyes it doesn't change the power-level of the PrC much since grappling isn't overpowered to me, but i totally understand if you nix the idea.

I just think a Cleric of a Wrestling/Strength diety should have gotten some abilities that make him a better wrestler, so I spent a lot of time collecting the best ideas for grappling maneuvers I could.
I was trying to be creative. But if you are worried those grappling abilities will make it overpowered, they can be stripped right out.

And this Ubaar isn't the Smackdown.
That would require the huge bonus that the templates give (I think the Smackdown starts with a Werebear template for 4 levels and +16 STR) 

About the Thunderbeast domain - what do you think is too much?
I can change it quite a bit to suit your style - I just think the domain has a lot more flavor than the Luck or Retribution domains.
But what I see as nice flavor, making for fun roleplay, maybe you see as overpowering, so  - any suggestions as what to change?
I'm open...


----------



## GirlsFinalFantaC (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Matt, your campaign is intriguing, and im more than willing to sign up. Im considering running a CN Female Ninja, backstory forthcoming. Elric will assist with the char-gen stuff.  Tired of playing the 'ol low CHA half-orc that smashes everything, going back to the old-school.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

0_o


----------



## drs (Sep 12, 2002)

Will have a complete character background and stat block as of late tomorrow (24 hr from now), I’m currently buried in text books and notes for a test early tomorrow.
I was thinking of going human rogue 6 / barbarian 2, though considering that you may already have some "utility chr's" I was wondering if you may have any preferences Matt? (As in having a balanced party).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

Q(0_o)-O


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry but I'm out... it seems.. I got a place in the epic game from creamy and that's gona soak up my time, especially in creation of a 36 level char with demigod possibilities =]


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 12, 2002)

Guess it's too full? I'd be interested if there is still room.

-Will


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 12, 2002)

Cansin is detailed in the dragon magazine that has the epic level PrCs and the orc on the cover.


----------



## Elric (Sep 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here I was hoping you'd give me some extra stuff to play with, since it seems we're going to have pretty powerful PC's in this game.
> 
> *




reaper- that is more than a little stuff.  This is entirely my opinion and has nothing to do with any rule, but here goes:

The Contender is already very powerful.  This new contender has only useful prereqs.  Giving this character the option to grapple would make him even stronger.  When using your Strength power, finishing manuever has a DC of at least 35.  You also have a couple of other grappling abilities that are worth at least another feat combined.  Plus, you get to increase your spellcasting level every other level.  

The domain gives some of the most powerful spells of any domain and a free ability in combat.  Tail of the Beast is definitely far better than Spiritual Weapon- one does 1d8 damage and the other does at least 1d10+6 and has reach and special abilities.  Bear's Heart is powerful and normally a level 5 Cleric spell.  Barkskin is not normally a Cleric spell.  Earthquake is normally a level 8 Cleric Spell.  Shapechange isn't normally a Cleric spell.  Your stomp spell relies on a balance check, making it much more powerful than it should be against certain enemies.  

You have a cool character concept, but adding new abilities increases the power level.


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2002)

*More details on the potential Character*

Here are some more details of my prospective character:

Name:  Darius
Alignment:  CG or NG
Race:  Human / Half-Celestial
Class:  Sorceror 6

Stats: 
STR  12    Cost 8 (+4 Template)
DEX 15    Cost 13 (+2 Template)
CON 16    Cost 12 (+4 Template)
INT   16   Cost 14 +1 Tax (+2 Template)
WIS  16   Cost 12 (+4 Template)
CHA  24   Cost 20 + 4 tax (+4 Template)
      Total Cost 84

Nature:  Darius is a force of personality, which complements his somewhat good looks.  Tanned, golden skin, and long copper-brown hair make him look like he spends all of his time outside.  Darius is innocent to a fault (but not naive), never taking advantage of those who seem to always go along with his thoughts.   He has never questioned his heritage, and those around him tended to stare more than ask questions.

Brief Background:

Darius' beginning memories are of a helpful family of farmers who cared for him as he was raised.   The other children of the farmers took joy in telling him that he wasn't one of the family, but instantly regretted it because of the hurt that was shown on Darius' face.  He was treated as part of the family thereafter.  He assisted in the fields, and helped the neighbors repel goblinoids who were stealing food.   He frequently explored some of the talents he had while alone (not wanting others to think him odd).  He was discovered by a traveling hedge wizard who noted the potential he possessed and sought to harness it.  Darius went along witht he wizard for a while learning wha he could, but soon left, feeling there was something more he should be doing.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 12, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Sorry but I'm out... it seems.. I got a place in the epic game from creamy and that's gona soak up my time, especially in creation of a 36 level char with demigod possibilities =] *




Maybe there is still room 

*hope* *hope*

-Will


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *This is entirely my opinion and has nothing to do with any rule, but here goes:
> 
> The Contender is already very powerful. *



It's tough for a player to do anything but take whatever over-powering argument that someone brings up during character creation as gospel without complaint, in fear of looking like a player trying to get too much, or being difficult, so I really can't respond properly to your points, I fear. (this qualifies as my most difficulty-worded sentence I've ever written, but I think it's exactly accurate to what I feel).

I have askd the boards about the Contender before in threads that rated PrCs, and the consensus was that it is an underwhelming class. Definately not worthy of both a wasted-feat requirement AND the giving up of 1/2 spell progression.

I mostly want the fun wrestling moves, not the extra-damage ones.
From memory, I believe that most of the wrestling "maneuvers" I put in the Contender class should be available to anyone that grapples someone. If you want to wrestle, anyone should be able to wrestle - it shouldn't require a feat to trip or throw someone.

Tail of the beast is better than Spiritual Weapon. That's why it's a 3rd level spell, as compared to 2nd.
I could have sworn Bear's Heart was 4th level - scrap that spell if it isn't, I'm not fond of it, I couldn't think of one more appropriate.
Barkskin has to be in the list - Sauropods had thick hide for protection. 
Shapechange is obvious - to be like your diety.
Thunderstomp is actually underpowered in playtesting. Compare to Grease.
Stomp feat  - have you ever trie to actually Overrun someone? It's once in a blue moon, and you suffer an AoO.
That's playtested, also - talk to Heavy G.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Isn't it bit strange to put a half template to something that’s already half something. *




My mother was a half-orc, and my father a copper dragon.  It works.

Now, if you applied both the Half Celestial and Half Dragon templates, _then_ you'd have problems.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *I know, but I can't get out my mind the picture of a half-orc/half-human/half-dragon combination that it could also mean if you went strictly by the book.  *




Don't worry, 1/4 Human, 1/4 Orc, and 1/2 dragon will be odd enough, I assure you.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

GirlsFinalFantaC said:
			
		

> *Hey Matt, your campaign is intriguing, and im more than willing to sign up. Im considering running a CN Female Ninja, backstory forthcoming. Elric will assist with the char-gen stuff.  Tired of playing the 'ol low CHA half-orc that smashes everything, going back to the old-school. *




Hey, I LIKE the half-orc that goes smashy smashy!!


----------



## Elric (Sep 12, 2002)

Reaper- sorry, I didn't mean to condemn you.  I am also unfamiliar with a lot of your character's abilities so I can't really judge how they'd work.  To me, it just seems like the domain cuts into a druid's spell selection too much.  To me, the Contender seems like a powerful prestige class because of the Strength powers combined with the spellasting.  I agree that it is definitely not on of the strongest prestige classes, but from the point of view of a melee character it gives Strength related powers (which are very helpful) and has the bonus of giving spellcasting as well.  I probably shouldn't really judge until I see a character using the class and/or domain.  My apologies if I judged too soon.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't worry, 1/4 Human, 1/4 Orc, and 1/2 dragon will be odd enough, I assure you. *




Yeah, it's weird enough. I mentioned it because my group pondered that question almost for an hour recently. It was an interesting conversation, but we didn't get into an agreement in the end. Now every time I see a half something with a half-template it gives me the shakes.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, it's weird enough. I mentioned it because my group pondered that question almost for an hour recently. It was an interesting conversation, but we didn't get into an agreement in the end. Now every time I see a half something with a half-template it gives me the shakes. *




Be thankful that human crossbreeds are limited to Orcs and Elves.  Can you imagine the...

*Half-Dragon Half-Celestial Half-Halfling*??

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

Shouldn't a half-halfling be a quarterling???


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I'll wrap up a human druid/shifter while I'm at it. 
I might try a sorcerer/ooze master, but the Cha penalty draws me away from it. Could we make that the penalty isn't directly to Cha, but all Cha based checks? Then I'd definately try it out.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll withdraw for now.  You seem to have more than enough applicants.  Later.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't a half-halfling be a quarterling??? *




Too true.  Here's another lineage stumper:

What would you call a character whose grandparents were a Half-Elf and Celestial on one side (resulting in a Half-Celestial templated Half-Elf) and a Half-Orc and a Dragon on the other side (resulting in a Half-Dragon templated Half-Orc)?

Lineage would be 1/4 Dragon, 1/4 Celestial, 1/4 Human, 1/8 Elf, and 1/8 Orc.

Name that bad boy!!    And as an added challenge, stat the template up and assign it an ECL.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm not going to answer that!!! Besides this is getting bit out of topic.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *   I'm not going to answer that!!! Besides this is getting bit out of topic. *




Heh.  Good point.  Although if my PC hooks up with a Half-Celestial Half-Elf, it could come up.  

We now return to our regularly scheduled PbP recruitment thread.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 12, 2002)

"'Why? Why do you do this to yourself?' she asked as he wiped his face with a wet cloth, cleaning the dried blood of his enemies from his brow.
His eyes dropped, and his voice grew silent. 'Because the gods know my sins, lady,' he replied, 'and every day I live is another punishment for my crimes.'"
-excerpted from the novel "Exile" by Alustair Albrecht.

Calain Alucard, “The Exile”- Male Human Wizard 9, Chaotic Neutral
Strength: 10
Dexterity: 10
Constitution: 12
Intelligence: 20
Wisdom: 16
Charisma: 10

Hit Points: 43
Armor Class: 12

BAB: +4
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will: +9

Skills
Concentration 12		+13
Knowledge (arcana) 12	+17
Knowledge (religion) 5	+10
Knowledge (history) 10	+15
Spellcraft 12		+17
Scry 12			+17
Craft (carpentry) 4	+9
Profession (farmer) 2	+5
Sense Motive 4		+7
Alchemy 5		+10
Spot 4			+7

Feats
Scribe Scroll
Spellcasting Prodigy
Improved Initiative
Craft Wand
Brew Potion
Craft Wondrous Item
Empower Spell

Gear
In Masterwork Potion Belt
Potion of Endurance x2
Potion of Invisibility
Potion of Alter Self
Potion of Heroism
In Masterwork Scroll Organizer
Scroll of Identify x2
Scroll of Feather Fall
Scroll of Mirror Image
Scroll of Haste x2
Scroll of Teleport
Scroll of Mage Armor x2
On Belt
Wand of Detect Magic 
Wand of Light 
Dagger
On Back
Heward’s Handy Haversack
Azuth’s Blessed Book w/ Waterproof Slipcase
Explorer’s Outfit
Traveller’s Outfit
Black Robes
Quarterstaff

Boots of Speed
Bracers of Armor +2
9553 Gold Pieces

Spells Per Day: 4/6/6/4/3/2

Spells Known: 
0- All PHB
1- Shield, Mage Armor, Identify, Charm Person, Sleep, Change Self, Color Spray, Silent Image, Magic Missile, Feather Fall, Shelgarn’s Persistent Blade
2- Create Magic Tattoo, Aganazzar’s Scorcher, Death Armor, Invisibility, Endurance, Bull’s Strength, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Alter Self, Knock
3- Scintillating Sphere, Lightning Bolt, Dispel Magic, Haste, Fly, Tongues, Major Image, Summon Monster III, Suggestion, Reverse Arrows, Mestil’s Acid Breath
4- Tirumael’s Energy Spheres, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Stoneskin, Scrying, Detect Scrying, Polymorph Other, Wall of Ice, Enervation, Evard’s Black Tentacles
5- Teleport, Firebrand, Ball Lightning, Darksoul (R&R II), Kiss of the Vampire

Spells Currently Memorized
0- Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation x2
1- Magic Missile x2, Shield, Color Spray, Sleep, Shelgarn’s Persistent Blade
2- Aganazzar’s Scorcher x2, Death Armor, Mirror Image, Knock, Create Magic Tattoo
3- Scintillating Sphere, Dispel Magic, Haste, Suggestion
4- Stoneskin, Evard’s Black Tentacles, Minor Globe of Invulnerability
5- Ball Lightning, Darksoul

Occupation: Itinerant mage-cum-problem solver.

Personality: Cold, distant, and eminently ruthless, Calain makes it a point to keep to himself. He has little real compassion, instead relying on his all-consuming sense of penitence. Calain feels that it is his responsibility to make up for something horrible he did in his past. He views every minute of life as some sort of twisted divine punishment for his actions, and lives accordingly. He holds nothing but loathing for those who would take lives of innocents (although "innocent" is subjective, to him), and seeks to destroy those who "do evil." In a way, this applies to himself, and deep down, he wants to die.

Appearance: A man of short stature and slight build with a frighteningly pale complexion and long, platinum blond hair, Calain casts a deathly image. His eyes, a dull gray, are piercing and filled with a quiet rage. He keeps his hair tied back into a ponytail with a small clasp of polished bone. Two puncture-wound scars sit on opposite sides of his back, and a Draconic sigil is carved into the inside of his right forearm. The character translates to "murderer." He commonly dresses in robes of solid black, with a dark blue trim. 

Calain was born to a simple Northern farming family in 1354, during the peak of the Time of Troubles. His mother, formerly believed to be barren, died during childbirth, and his father took the loss particularly hard. He cursed the child, rearing him to be little more than a slave. The boy was kept in a shed outside of the main house, given a few tools, and made to fend for himself while he did work for his father for most of his childhood. He showed an exceptional intelligence, and after he managed to break the lock on the shed, frequently snuck into town to steal books from the local sage. There, in the solitude and dim light of his shed, he would read of far off places and dream of leaving.

When he was disobedient in the slightest, he was beaten. When he was ten years old, Calain finally got a hold of a knife and threatened his father, who dared him to stab him in a drunken stupor. Calain obliged, and he was finally vindicated, with no real possessions of his own and no one to care for him.

He went to town and turned up at the door of the sage, Colwell, with all of the books he had stolen throughout the years. Colwell was forgiving, and took the boy in with his other apprentice, a girl of Calain's age named Theresa. 

These were the happiest years of Calain's life. Colwell was a wizard of some small skill, and after several years of service, he began teaching the children a bit of the art. Calain's interest was instantaneously piqued- the thrill of power running through his very veins was an alien yet comforting feel to him, and he was a quick learner. By the end of a period of several months, he was already casting minor cantrips and helping out in Colwell's research. Theresa could not match Calain's skill, but performed well. By this point, the two were adolescents, and Calain began developing feelings for Theresa. By the time he was seventeen, he began professing his love for her, and doing anything he could to impress her. Theresa repeatedly turned him down. She said he was like her brother, and could never think of him in that way. For months, he pursued her relentlessly, until one night he found her kissing the son of the town's hereditary baron. 

Calain, a fledgling wizard, suffered a flashback to the rejection of his father, and snapped. With an insane fury, he strangled the boy to death and set fire to the house, leaving Theresa locked in a broom closet. Colwell was asleep in his room, and the two had no chance to escape.

By the time the townsfolk had realized what had happened, Calain had already come to his senses and had collapsed into a quivering heap before the inferno. Blood on his hands was all the evidence they needed to accuse this social pariah of a boy, and with pitchforks and torches, they assaulted him. 

He fled in terror, but before he could reach the end of the ravine that ran alongside the town, a mounted archer put two crossbow bolts into his back and he fell thirty feet into the cold water below, swept away by the swift current.

He was picked up, dead, a mile down the river by a wandering priest of Ilmater, who found it in his heart to beseech his god that this boy live. His prayers were answered through his spells, and Calain awakened, his eyes blank and instantly filled with tears as his spirit clawed its way back for death.

Calain never spoke beyond the affirmation of his gratitude and the pledge of two years of labor to the man and his monastery. He spent those two years as a silent, able worker to the Ilmater priesthood, and as he continued his magical studies, the philosophy sank in.

Penitence. Accept the suffering of others as your own, and let it purify you. 

When he was nineteen, he left the monastery after carving the rune "murderer" into his arm, a constant reminder of what he is. He now seeks redemption for his sins any way he can. He wanders the land, seeking out bandits and raiders, or evil humanoids, and he kills them, without remorse, without pity. Ending his own life is the easy way out. He will continue to seek his penance until the gods choose to end his punishment and let him die...

Now, he has gained moderate infamy in the North, as his story has been published as the first novel of the bard Alustair Albrecht of Silverymoon.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2002)

*Any space left*

Is there any space left?

I have 4 ideas - 1. A psion/crystal crafter (from WotC's web site).  Probably a Gensai.
2. An elven cleric of Corellan - primarily an archer type
3. An elven fleet-runner of Elhonna - that PrC just seems kinda nifty....
4. A duelist/thief-taker type character - this would require the use of Quintessential fighter, probably.  Focused on hunting down and catching thieves and criminals.

If there is space, would any one of those fit in better with the campaign?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

Reapersaurus: I am considering what do do about the Contender.

Dalamar:  Sorry, but being hideous comes with the territory when you are an oozemaster.  Kinda like when you are a half-dragon, 1/4 orc, 1/4 human fighter, but moreso.

Fefnir:  Nice Backstory!


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 12, 2002)

As for me, I have been playing for seven years, almost exclusively as a DM. I know the Realms like the back of my hand, and am well versed in countless gaming systems. My current group, Fenrir's Pack, is an online troupe that spreads throughout the whole country, from Detroit to Kentucky to Seattle and Texas. We have been together for a year and a half, and our primary campaign, Shadows of the Past, is set in the Forgotten Realms. My style, if you've ever read Robin's Laws to Good Gamemastering, is closest to "The Storyteller." I like to tell a good, communal story and my first priority as a participant in a game is to contribute to that story in the best way I can. Still, I like the occasional combat, and I believe that any good story needs some action to move things along. 

My email address is lieutenantfifo@hotmail.com. Any other questions, let me know.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Dalamar:  Sorry, but being hideous comes with the territory when you are an oozemaster.  Kinda like when you are a half-dragon, 1/4 orc, 1/4 human fighter, but moreso. *




Well, either Akharos is hideous...  or he's beautiful in such a unique way, none can begin to understand it.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Dalamar:  Sorry, but being hideous comes with the territory when you are an oozemaster.  Kinda like when you are a half-dragon, 1/4 orc, 1/4 human fighter, but moreso.*



 What does that have to do with force of personality?
Besides, if it's a direct change to penalty to checks, then I'm punished double when considered to the previous (in checks).

Well, I'll then try to cook up a shifter. Maybe later today, we'll see.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *Reaper- sorry, I didn't mean to condemn you.
> 
> To me, the Contender seems like a powerful prestige class because of the Strength powers combined with the spellasting. *



Thanks.

For a comparison, currently there are already 2 characters that can (almost) out-Strength Ubaar:
garyh's half-celestial AND the 'weak' wizard that can Polymorph himself.
And Ubaar's _whole schtick_ is being the strongest he possibly can be (because doesn't everyone know that strength is the most important thing in the world? The stronger you are, the closer to God you are  )

So I don't know how far I'd go in assuming that the Contender's abilities make him overpowering from even solely a Strength perspective.

It actually is kind of disappointing that simply one spell (polymorph) and 3 levels worth of Template (half-celestial) can keep up with Ubaar, a PC who's sole original purpose was to try and see how UBER of STR I could get in 3E.

So I try to get into mechanics that help the roleplaying (the Thunderbeast domain angle), and add at least one combat element - that of a wrestler (like his diety).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * What does that have to do with force of personality?
> Besides, if it's a direct change to penalty to checks, then I'm punished double when considered to the previous (in checks).
> 
> Well, I'll then try to cook up a shifter. Maybe later today, we'll see. *




Not only are oozes hideous, but they are pliable and virtually not self-aware (Cha 1, Wis 1, Int --).   A character who seeks to move closer and closer to becoming a pile of goo is going to have bad charisma no matter how you define it.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

When you put it that way, I can understand it. I don't think I've ever looked the stats for any ooze, so I didn't know that.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> * A character who seeks to move closer and closer to becoming a pile of goo is going to have bad charisma no matter how you define it. *



ROFL!
Good line.

BTW: what's the motivation for a PC to become "like unto a pile of goo"?
In other words, what's the motivation of a PC that takes the oozemaster prestige class?


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 12, 2002)

DM_Matt, if there are too many players for your liking, I will leave so some others can play too...


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *BTW: what's the motivation for a PC to become "like unto a pile of goo"?
> In other words, what's the motivation of a PC that takes the oozemaster prestige class? *




So they can make a legitimate claim to being "oozelicious"?

BTW, Reaper - I made my Half-Dragon with a "How UBER strength can I get" angle as well.  I'm not trying to hedge in on your territory, it's just the first time I've gotten to create a PC higher than 2nd level, and couldn't resist the temptation of the Half-Dragon.  Don't stomp me!!   

You could, too...  we both live in Sac.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's the preliminary stats for Alcar. I stole Fenris's format for the character sheet  All the crunch is there, all the fluff is being whipped up during a very long class later today.

*Alcar Briar*- Male Human Fighter 1 / Cleric of Silvanus 8, Neutral
Strength: 16 (18)
Dexterity: 10
Constitution: 13 
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 18 (20)
Charisma: 12

Hit Points: 61
Armor Class: 16

BAB: +7/+2
Fort: +10
Ref: +2
Will: +11

Skills
Concentration 9
Diplomacy 4
Handle Animal 5
Heal 8
Knowledge (nature) 4
Knowledge (religion) 3
Ride 4
Spellcraft 3
Spot 7
Wilderness Lore

Feats
Weapon Focus (Maul)
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Survivor
Combat Casting
Zen Archery

Gear
Scale Mail +1
Maul +1
Periapt of Wisdom +2
Mighty (+4) Comp. Longbow +1
Travel Cloak 
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Bag of Holding I
Ring of Protection +1
Cleric Vestements
Arrows (50)
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Backpack 
Whetstone 
Horse (Heavy War)
Saddle (Military)
Saddlebags
Water Skin
(2) Dagger
Traveller’s Outfit
Sickle
Handaxe
Healer’s Kit
Holy Symbol, Silver
Everburining Torch
Horn of Fog
3022 gp 3 sp 8 cp

Spells Per Day: 6/6+1/4+1/4+1/3+1

Domains: Animal, Renewal

Spells Currently Memorized
(Still deciding)

Occupation: (Writing during next class  )

Personality: (Writing during next class )

Appearance: (Writing during next class )

Backstory: (Writing during next class  )

[Edit: Forgot the domains!]


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 12, 2002)

There's a certain set of character background elements that I like to include with all my characters that I didn't have time to put in with Calain (Word wigged out on me when I was halfway done with it). But, for everyone else, it might be fun to take a look at this. It's taken from DM's Option: High Level Campaigns by Skip Williams. I use it all the time. Here it is:

The Eleven Essentials in a Good Character Profile
By Skip Williams, et al, edited and annotated by K. Koshorek

1. Occupation:  A brief description of what your character does and how he defines himself. “Fighter” and “Druid” are not acceptable solutions. 

2. Personality:  A detailed description of your character’s basic personality. Include attitudes, philosophical outlooks, behavioral patterns, speech patterns, and any other odd or distinct personality quirks.

3. General Appearance:  A summary of what one would see when giving your character a cursory glance. Include the basics, i.e., hair color, eye color, skin tone, height, weight, build, etc, and include other general items, such as clothing, hair style, etc.

4. Distinguishing Features and Habits:  A summary of your character’s appearance and mannerisms under closer inspection. Include such things as posture, common facial expressions, quirks of speech, favorite quotes, nervous habits, etc. Also, such things as scars (if not immediately apparent) and tattoos (ditto) should be listed here.

5. Tastes and Preferences:  A rundown of your character’s likes, dislikes, and interests or hobbies. Include what your character likes to do on his free time, what are his favorite foods, favorite color, how he likes his women, etc. 

6. Residence:  A detailed description of the character’s home, and perhaps a floor plan. Include any special possessions within the home. True, some characters will not have a home, but those who do should pay close attention to this Essential.

7. History:  Tell the character’s life story. Include facts about his childhood, family, education, upbringing, quality of life, important events, etc. While the standard is to write it as a third person expository essay, you may be able to score Brownie Points from your DM/GM/Storyteller/Referee if you write it as a story, in first person, or even as a poem or ballad. Be creative. Have fun with it. 

8. Friends and Allies:  List and summarize the character’s friends and confidantes, his contacts, subordinates, etc. 

9. Enemies:  Anyone with friends is also bound to have enemies. List the people your character loves to hate here, and include any prudent explanations.

10. Short Term Goals:  What does your character wish to accomplish in the near future? Clearly, this should be updated frequently. Categorizing a character’s goals can aid in roleplaying; if part of your character is devoted to a particular goal, achieving that goal is all the more rewarding.

11. Long Term Goals:  More essential for higher powered characters, but still a key part of a beginning character. What does your character want out of life? Does he have any specific goals? Does he seek excitement? Glory? Honor? Romance? As always, be creative, and think big.

There you go.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2002)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe there is still room
> 
> ...




Still open for submissions...that goes for everyone else, too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *BTW, Reaper - I made my Half-Dragon with a "How UBER strength can I get" angle as well.
> You could, too...  we both live in Sac.   *



You .....  ggrRRR!!!
That's Ubaar's schtick!
I'm the author of the Strength Smackdown, darn you! LOL

I really wanted to see how the character plays at higher levels where the abilities start kicking in.
Until then, templates outstrip the classes.

And I did notice you were in Sacramento - that's cool.
There's a few of us that hang out on these boards, and SHARK used to live here.

The other character I wanted to see at higher levels is a Shield-Smacking Fighter/Cleric/Paladin?/Singh Rager, if anyone would rather see that.

I have a better feel for playing Ubaar's dinosaur-worshipping, dim and crude but well-intentioned personality, though.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is the background information I wrote for Alcar. Fenrir, I think I touched on most of the things you listed with even meaning too  

Backstory:
Alcar Briar was abandoned in the streets of Neverwinter at an early age. Never knowing his father or mother, he survived on the streets by his wits and his strength. He often stole food to fight back the hunger.
On one such occasion he ran afoul of a city guard veteran, named Oswald. Normally this would mean a quick trip to the city jail. But Oswald saw untapped potential in the youth. He offered to teach Alcar the skills of a city guard if he promised not to steal. Alcar quickly assented.
Strong for his age, Alcar quickly took to the arts of war. He knew what he life would be from that moment. He would, like his surrogate father, become a city guard. However, fate had other plans.
In the fall of his 16th year Alcar accompanied Oswald on a hunting trip to the forest. For several days the two lived off the land and hunted for their meals. Alcar proved quite adapt with the bow. He was also taken by the beauty of the forest. He felt an unseen tug in his mind, as if this is where he was meant to be. Oswald too could see the boy’s love of nature and suggested training under a ranger may suit Alcar better than city life. Alcar was overjoyed but those dreams were not to be. That night a disturbance was heard outside camp. When the two investigated they found a huge brown bear on a rampage.
That battle that ensued was quick and bloody. Alcar remembers little of the encounter, all was a blur of tooth, claw, and blood. Oswald was savaged by the beast and Alcar mortally wounded. Yet the sounds of battle were heard by Jocelyn, a cleric of Silvanus.
Jocelyn subdued the beast and healed Alcar, but was too late to save Oswald. Alcar healed over the next several weeks, but his soul was scarred. He felt a deep hatred of nature growing. However, Jocelyn would not let such beliefs control Alcar. She knew what Alcar only slightly felt. He had an innate connection to nature. He was meant to be a cleric of Silvanus.
As Alcar healed Jocelyn began to show him the beauty of nature. Alcar could not harden his heart against what he felt. Jocelyn taught him of Balance and natural order. He felt it to be true. When he looked about he could almost see the force of balance that flowed through all things. Jocelyn taught him the initiate’s secrets of Silvanus and he took quickly to them. Yet magic was beyond him, for he was held back by the hatred in his heart. Jocelyn told him freedom could only come if he held a Vigil and asked Silvanus himself for release.
Alcar anointed himself with the paste of crushed acorns, mistletoe, and rainwater. At the foot of a massive moos-covered tree he held his Vigil. During the Vigil, Silvanus gifted him with a vision. He saw the life of the bear that took Oswald’s life unfold before him. He witnessed a cleric of Malar infect the bear with a disease that turned the bear’s world into a red rage. Alcar saw the truth, a cleric of Malar was responsible for his surrogate father’s death.
Alcar left the next morning to hunt the cleric as a predator hunts prey. He knew the rage would leave him upon his success. He followed the Malarite’s trail of destruction and restored balance as he went. The twisted trees and animals were healed at his hands. Finally a day of judgment came. The cleric could run no further and battle ensued. The cleric of Malar fought like the beast he was. But no amount of savagery could overcome the force of Nature that guided Alcar’s blows. With the cleric’s defeat Alcar could take his vow to preserve the Great Balance of the Treefather. He then retuned to Jocelyn and learned all the ways of the Oak Father.

Occupation: Defender of Balance, Wielder of a Really Big Hammer

Personality: Alcar is a reflection of the balance he preserves. He prefers to stop and consider the whole picture before choosing a course of action. Yet, if the way is clear he can be quick and brutal. He hasn’t forgotten the jovial spirit of Oswald and enjoys a good joke. Most people find him unusually approachable for a cleric of Silvanus. However, there is no limit to Alcar’s wrath when he witnesses the mistreatment of Nature. He will use even “questionable” means to the end of protecting nature.

Appearance: He is a man of medium stature with a solid build. He is stronger than he appears and is quite wiry. He has a tan complexion, from living in the wild, and shoulder length chestnut hair, that is often tied back. He has green eyes and a scar that runs down the left side of his face from temple to jaw.

[Edit- formatting]


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *You .....  ggrRRR!!!
> That's Ubaar's schtick!
> I'm the author of the Strength Smackdown, darn you! LOL
> 
> ...




Well, you'd still have the wrestling angle if you want it.  Anything I'm close enough to melee with will assuredly taste my falchion.   

Do you have a favorite FLGS here in Sacramento?  I've begun frequenting Great Escape Games, on Howe.  Good store, they've got oodles of minis, most books, and a gaming room.

EDIT:  Reaper, if you _really_ want to be the Half-Orc strongman, and you and DM_Matt can agree on Ubaar, I can go back to the Half-Dragon (Gold/Human) Paladin idea I had.  I'd still be strong, but not 31 STR strong.  He's partially worked up anyway.  Just need to equip him and backstory him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

Reapers...Here is the revised thunder domain:

Ability: Trample...As improved trip, but only usable during an overrun.  
1. Thunderstomp, radius capped at 10'
2. Bull's Strength (Barkskin is a bit redundant with stoneskin, and this spell is too logical for this domain NOT to be here.
3. Tail of the Beast: 1r/level, you grow a tail which does dmg as a greatclub one size larger than you, str as 2h weapon.  Stability bonus stands, as does the free attack, BUT without the proper feats, you get the appropriate penalties for wielding an additional weapon.
4. Bear's Heart
5. Rightious Might
6. Stoneskin
7. Summon Monster VII -- Huge Earth
   Elemental shaped like a brontosaur.
8. Earthquake (7th is too early)
9. Thunderswarm (MotW) like meteor swarm, but 16d8 dmg and those who fail saves vs ANY of the individual balls are stunned 1d4 rounds


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

...and the nerfed buffed Contender....

To qualify to become a mighty contender of Kord, a character must fulfill all of the following criteria:
Alignment: Chaotic Good.
Patron Deity: Kord.
Base Fortitude Save: +6.
Knowledge (religion): 9 ranks.
Feats: Improved Grapple (Requires Imp Unarmed Strike) & Power Attack.
Spellcasting: Ability to cast divine spells of 3rd level.

Attacks Bonus: Medium
Saves: Rflx bad, fort good, will bad
Spell Advancement 1/2

Class Abilities Changed:  Earth Embrace - becomes as per the feat in OA (no ability dmg).  No inherent str increases.  Immovability is now L3 instead of L5, but Surge of Str is L5 instead of L3.  Improved Grapple is also as per OA...A little different:  It allows a free grapple attempt each time you hit with an unarmed attack.


----------



## Donatello (Sep 13, 2002)

Can you play a Monte Bard or Sorcerer (From Eldritch Might II)?

I'm interested... as a publisher I don't get my gaming fix in often enough.

- J


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

Donatello said:
			
		

> *Can you play a Monte Bard or Sorcerer (From Eldritch Might II)?
> 
> I'm interested... as a publisher I don't get my gaming fix in often enough.
> 
> - J *




Yes.  I got BOEM2 between the time I posted the initial thread and now, and I will allow them.


----------



## Donatello (Sep 13, 2002)

Then my concept would be a fairly simple one:

A human bard or sorcerer (if there's no other big time spellcaster).

Edit:
No, I think I'll just stick with Bard instead of an either/or.  I'm formulating a backstory as we speak, and how to work it in to your background.

- J


----------



## Elric (Sep 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Thanks.
> 
> It actually is kind of disappointing that simply one spell (polymorph) and 3 levels worth of Template (half-celestial) can keep up with Ubaar, a PC who's sole original purpose was to try and see how UBER of STR I could get in 3E.
> *




How does that work?  A half-celestial Sor 7 (ECL 10) can still only polymorph into a 7 HD celestial.  On the other hand, Polymorph helps wizards really infringe on the abilities of other character classes.  

Fenrir- that's an awesome backstory.  I also love the character profile guide.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *How does that work?  A half-celestial Sor 7 (ECL 10) can still only polymorph into a 7 HD celestial. *



Hmm..  since he's a half-celestial, does that make him an outsider?
And if so, that doesn't allow him to take the form of a troll, or annis hag, or other common form that grants a huge bonus to stats?

And if so, you're saying there's no applicable form he can turn into that grants a huge bonus to stats?


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2002)

I may be mistaken, but a 7th level sorcerer doesn't know 4th level spells and can't cast Polymorph Self.


----------



## Elric (Sep 13, 2002)

Oops, my bad.  I didn't realize that there are so many high Str low HD forms.  I thought that you meant that the half-celestial template allowed him to turn into some really powerful low HD outsider (I couldn't find any).  In any case, Polymorph is far more balanced for a Half-Celestial Sorceror than a Human Wizard who devotes his spells to becoming a fighter-type.  

A Half-Celestial Sorceror needs to be a level 11 character to get Polymorph as his lone 4th level spell.  He can only transform into things with 8 HD or less, and doesn't keep his half-celestial bonuses to physical stats.  At level 11, he can get 25 Str.  Your character can already get his Str quite a bit higher than that if you use your domain power.

Edit- of course, I also didn't remember that a Sor gets 4th level spells at 7th level.  My bad again.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

Fenrir: I haven't heard of some of the spells on you list...can you please tell me where they are from.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 13, 2002)

*Still Looking?*

If you are still looking please say so.  

Djordje


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 13, 2002)

Well here’s my character. I’ll add a bio in the weekend.

Adoamros Shieldheart- Male Human Rogue/Ranger/Sorcerer 2/1/6, Neutral
Strength: 12 +1
Dexterity: 14 +2
Constitution: 12 +1
Intelligence: 12 +1
Wisdom: 12 +1
Charisma: 18 +4

HP: 36
AC: 15 (+2 Dex, +2 Bracers of Armor, +1 Ring of Protection)
Init: +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Blooded)
Speed: 40’ (+10 Fast Movement)

BAB: +5
Fort: +5
Ref: +9
Will: +6

Weapons
Adamantine Dagger (+7|+8, 1d4+2)
Quarterstaff (+6, 1d6+1)
Mighty Composite Shortbow +1/1 (+9, 1d6+2)
Shortsword +1 (+8, 1d6+2)

Skills
Balance 5 +9 (5 Rogue, +2 Dex, +2 Tumble)
Climb 5 +6 (5 Rogue, +1 Str)
Concentration 6 +7 (6 Sorcerer, +1 Con)
Decipher Script 5 +6 (5 Rogue, +1 Int)
Disable Device 5 +8 (5 Rogue, +1 Int, +2 Masterwork Thieves Tools)
Escape Artist 5 +7 (5 Rogue, +2 Dex)
Hide 5 +7 (5 Rogue, +2 Dex)
Jump 5 +8 (5 Rogue, +1 Str, +2 Tumble)
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 +7 (6 Sorcerer, +1 Int)
Listen 1 +4 (1 Ranger, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness)
Move Silently 5 +9 (5 Rogue, +2 Dex, +2 Cat Familiar)
Ride 3 +7 (3 Ranger, +2 Dex, +2 Military Saddle)
Search 5 +6 (5 Rogue, +1 Int)
Spellcraft 12 +13 (12 Sorcerer, +1 Int)
Spot 1 +6 (1 Ranger, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness, +2 Blooded)
Tumble 5 +9 (5 Rogue, +2 Dex, +2 Jump)
Wilderness Lore 3 +4 (3 Ranger, +1 Wis)

Feats
Alertness (Cat Familiar)
Blooded
Combat Reflexes
Dodge
Mobility
Track
Weapon Focus (Short Sword)

Special Abilities
Evasion
Fast Movement
Favored Enemy (Goblinoids)
Sneak Attack +1d6
Summon Familiar

Languages
Common
Damaran
Dwarven
Orc

Gear
Backpack
-	Bedroll
-	Trail Ration’s
-	Sack
Bracers of Armor +2
Adamantine Dagger
Cat Familiar (Vicster)
4 Flash Pellets
Flint & Steel
Light Horse
-	Bit & Bridle
-	Military Saddle
-	Saddlebags 
Explorer’s Outfit
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Neutralize Poison
Potion of Remove Disease
Spell Component Pouch
-	7 Pink Pearls (100 gp each)
Quiver of Ehlonna
-	60 Masterwork Arrow
-	5 Quarterstaff
-	Mighty Composite Shortbow +1/+1
4 Scentbreaker
Short Sword +1
Masterwork Thieves Tools
Wand of Web (40 Charges)
Waterskin

53 pp
107 gp
3 sp

Spells Known: 7/4/2/1
Spells Per Day: 6/7/6/4

Spells Known: 
0- Arcane Mark, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close
1- Expeditious Retreat, Identify, Magic Missile, True Strike
2- Knock, Snilloc’s Snowball Swarm
3- Flame Arrow

Description: Adoamros is a sharp-eyed man with chestnut hair and pale green eyes. He almost always has a confident smirk and mischief dances in his eyes. His skin is tanned from years of outdoors living and his speech has heavy dwarven accented. He is athletic and swift-footed, preferring to run from trouble rather than face it head on. As a competent archer, he often fells his foes from the distance.
Fascinated by magic, Adoamros seeks to gain all he can, whichever means possible. His magical prowess makes him an accomplished thief. Adoamros is not particularly greedy; he often steals just enough to live on and to donate a bit to the needy. He mostly steals from those who have wronged others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

I am now no longer accepting new players.  I will decide form those who have already expressed interest. I thank you all for your interest.  I will wait a while longer before deciding for those here who have expressed interest but have not yet made a character.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Reapers...Here is the revised thunder domain:



Thanks for looking it over.
I appreciate the creativity.


> Ability: Trample...As improved trip, but only usable during an overrun.



So I want to make sure I have this right:
If Ubaar would Overrun someone (with all those Overrun restrictions), he gets a 'free' melee attack if he succeeds in tripping the Overrunned opponent before travelling on to his real target past them?


> 1. Thunderstomp, radius capped at 10'
> 2. Bull's Strength (Barkskin is a bit redundant with stoneskin, and this spell is too logical for this domain NOT to be here.
> 3. Tail of the Beast: 1r/level, you grow a tail which does dmg as a greatclub one size larger than you, str as 2h weapon.  Stability bonus stands, as does the free attack, BUT without the proper feats, you get the appropriate penalties for wielding an additional weapon.



Capping Thunderstomp is fine, levels 4-8 are fine.
Level 9 I kinda like Shapechange, so as to fully become like the Thunderbeast that he worships, but that's fine if you want.
Level 2 unfortunately Bull's Strength is also the domain spell of the Strength domain, which Uthgar already has. 
The Thunderbeast is a substitute domain for Uthgar's Thunderbeast tribe, which Ubaar grew up in.
Level 3 with those changes you propose, would make Tail of the Beast worse than the 2nd level spell Spiritual Weapon.
Spiritual Weapon gives a free attack each round, 1d8 weapon with potentially good threat range and crit, at *Medium range.* (minimum 150 ft)
Tail of the Beast gives a free attack with a (1d10 x2 +1.5xSTR) weapon that can _only be used within 10 ft _that can push opponents back.

And just checking: He'd become a Mighty Contender of Uthgar, since there is no Kord in FR - that's the purpose in going over the Contender PrC, right?


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2002)

Reaper:  If you're going to go with Ubaar and use the "Strong Half-Orc" angle, I wouldn't mind switching from my current HO/Half-Dragon Fighter to the prior HD/Human Paladin idea.  It could help diversify the party more.

EDIT:  I'm getting attatched to Akharos.  I'm sticking with him.  We'll just tag team the badguys, eh?   I should have a history for Akharos by tomorrow.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *...and the nerfed buffed Contender....
> 
> Immovability is now L3 instead of L5, but Surge of Str is L5 instead of L3.  Improved Grapple is also as per OA...A little different:  It allows a free grapple attempt each time you hit with an unarmed attack. *



Mostly looks good, reducing the abilities and increasing the prereqs for the wrestling abilities.

Only change, please - Surge of Strength at level 3 of the class is why I want to play him at level 9.
I doubt if we'll be able to play this adventure till he'd get to level 11, and that ability is mainly why I want to play the character.  

Improved Grapple looks interesting - how is that different from the OA version?

I'm excited to try out the Power Throw ability, grabbing people and tossing them for distance.    This should be fun!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Reaper:  If you're going to go with Ubaar and use the "Strong Half-Orc" angle, I wouldn't mind switching from my current HO/Half-Dragon Fighter to the prior HD/Human Paladin idea.  It could help diversify the party more.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm getting attatched to Akharos.  I'm sticking with him.  We'll just tag team the badguys, eh?   I should have a history for Akharos by tomorrow. *



Hey, knock yourself out - whichever you guys think will play the funnest.
I don't mind if you play the Strong angle too.
Maybe Ubaar could recruit him into following a diety of inner Strength and wrestling as a spiritual endeavor.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I don't mind if you play the Strong angle too.
> Maybe Ubaar could recruit him into following a diety of inner Strength and wrestling as a spiritual endeavor.  *




Ubaar can try, but Akharos' faith in Anhur will be strong.   

They can, however, bond over arm wrestling matches.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

HEre is the thing about the Kord as written.  It allows you to get a strength enhancement (+8 at L9, +22 at L16) not possible without Epic Feats, Spells, or Items.  With the surge, you get it 12-30 rounds per day  in 6 different free-action installments, which thus should cover most or all of your fighting time.  Asking you to wait until L11 before you get this is not asking too much, IMHO.

I will reconsider, though.

Also: you interpretation of the domain power is correct.
Improved Grapple, as I described it, IS the OA version.
Yes, he is a mighty Contender of Uthgar.
About Shapechange: Its an extremely powerful and versatile spell, usually only arcane. If you want a specific spell that will turn you into a Thunderbeast, we can discuss creating such a spell.  Besides, it would likely be lower level (depending on how big and what powers, it may be anywhere from 6-9).
Also, note that the abilities relating to casting L8 and 9 spells wont matter much anyway, b/c this character concept can only get to L7 spells in non-epic levels.  That's partially why the "summon (sorta) incarnation of your god" power L7 and not higher.

As for the tail spell, I will remove the penalties for multiweapon fighting.  This way, it is better than spiritual weapon, by a lot, because it gets to apply 1.5str to dmg, and your str is huge.


----------



## drs (Sep 13, 2002)

This is the character except for equipment, though that would include general stealth magic items and a couple +1 weapons etc.
Murphus T. Duhaz
Rogue 7 / Barbarian 2

*Murphus T. Duhaz, male human Bbn2/Rog7:* CR 9; ECL 9; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 7d6+2d12+9; hp 51; Init +3; Spd 40 ft; AC 13 (+3 Dex); Melee longsword +9/+4 (1d8+3/crit 19-20); Ranged light crossbow +10/+5 (1d8/crit 19-20); SA rage, sneak attack; SQ evasion, fast movement, uncanny dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 13.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance 11, Bluff 11, Climb 6, Disable Device 6, Escape Artist 9, Forgery 6, Hide 13, Intimidate 3, Jump 7, Listen 12, Move Silently 13, Open Lock 9, Pick Pocket 9, Read Lips 6, Spot 12, Tumble 13, Wilderness Lore 7; Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Run, Iron Will, Alertness.
_SA–Rage (Ex):_ 1/day, Murphus can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 6 rounds.  Murphus gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC.  After the rage, Murphus is winded.
_SA–Sneak Attack (Ex):_ Murphus deals +4d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.
_SQ–Uncanny Dodge:_ Dex bonus to AC, can't be flanked.
_Equipment:_ Longsword, Light Crossbow.


_Miscellaneous data:_
Height 6'1", weight 180 lb, short brown hair, brown-green eyes. Murphus’ patron deity is the Lord of Shadows. Murphus can speak the following languages; Chessentan, Chondathan, Common, Damaran, Mulhorandi, Orc.

_Background:_
Murphus T. Duhaz is the third of four brothers, he was given birth to during the Year of Shadows 1358, Hammer, the fifth, in the coastal city of Airspur, Chessenta. The Duhaz linage was a well respected one; the contributions that the many generations made to the Airspurian military were countless. Grigen Duhaz, Murphus’ father was a third rank naval commander and was often out at sea carrying the burden of protecting the Airspurian waters. Senvie Duhaz, Murphus’ mother was an adviser to a member of the military council, the governing body of Airspur. Murphus’ three brothers were all part of the ground force that protected the Airspur province borders. Murphus was himself part of the 22nd surveying patrol, a small detachment of twelve men, often used for reconnaissance, scouting, infiltration and on the odd occasion assassination. 
It was his second year being in the 22nd, he was now second in command of the detachment. Then on a harsh summer’s day Murphus was sent out by the commander to do a solo recon mission, there had been reported movement of an orc tribe to the south. All went to plan; there had been movement by orcs, though it wasn’t military, just a large group of nomads. Murphus filled out his findings report and thought nothing of it. After some five days a legal representative of the military council sought the appearance of Murphus in a trial for that same day. The tribe of civilian orcs that he had reported earlier on had been taken out by fireball artillery, and now the blame had been put on Murphus.
The puppet master had everything in place; Murphus’ report had been replaced with another telling of hostile activities. The truth seeker in court had been bribed or so it seemed for he misled the jury to the results of his discern lies spell. And Murphus’ commander had been manipulated into testifying against Murphus. Therefore the date of Murphus’ execution was set for four days after the trial. His family could and would do nothing, they assumed that Murphus lied and his sanity had left him. 
On the day before the trial a large earth tremor shook the city of Airspur, several buildings fell, and by a stroke of chance the rear wall of Murphus’ cell had cracked, giving him just enough room to squeeze through. He then did what he could do best, go unnoticed. Traveling from his military residence to his family’s residence he collected enough gear to live comfortably for a year in some back water town to the west.
He lived in the small hamlet of Surlud for half a winter, working as a hunter and tracker. He enjoyed the lack of officials and formalities, though had once again needed to move once word had spread of his whereabouts. This time he made sure he wouldn’t be found; traveling by horse back over the Akanapeaks, by ship to Hlondeth and then by caravan far to the west.

_Personality:_
Through his upbringing and military life, Murphus has been taught not to complain and do what he is told, as well as to think morally and with compassion. Though due to his experience of being falsely sentenced, he often has a lack of respect for the law. And because of the lack of loyalty his family showed, Murphus is cautious to those that offer it freely. However when he is sure he can trust someone, he will hold that trust with an iron fist.

_Description:_
Murphus is tall man of medium build and pale complexion. His face is a mark of experience, with a large scar down the right side of his lower jaw. He wears a small black brimless cap over the top of his short brown hair.

Critique and corrections welcome.


----------



## drs (Sep 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I'd like to restrict initial magical items somewhat.  Thus, The PCs will begin with a little bit less initial wealth, although they will in the long run have recommended levels.  Thus, the PCs should begin with 24,000gp (2/3rd of recommended), and no item worth more than 4,000gp.
> 
> An exception to that rule is self-made items, where the 4,000gp becomes an item cost to make limit, but the XP cost of self-made items that break the 4,000gp limit will be paid from the first XP that the character receives.
> 
> My rationale for this is that I would like magical items to have more meaning and have some sort of mystique beyond Diabloesque number-pumping. *




Question for you Matt, would it be possible to make another exception to that rule? I would like my character to have in possession a blindfold of night seeing (goggles of night, $8k). I find it frustrating whilst dungeon delving my position is always given away by my requirement for light. And I would rather not have to choose a race that has darkvision just for that reason.


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 13, 2002)

*Stats*

I should be posting my character stats after work today, but I may need to revise my character concept. If we're going to have full-time Bard in the group, I should probably be something else. Regardless, there will be stats for something posted this afternoon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Stats*



			
				Semirhage said:
			
		

> *I should be posting my character stats after work today, but I may need to revise my character concept. If we're going to have full-time Bard in the group, I should probably be something else. Regardless, there will be stats for something posted this afternoon. *




A wizard with the full spell progression Virtuoso PRC doesn't interfere with having a regular bard, esp a Monte bard.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thank You*

DM_Matt,

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my inquiry.  "I will wait a while longer before deciding for those here who have expressed interest but have not yet made a character." - What more could I ask for?  

In the future if you need any help with NPCs or another player, I will be following along, also email in sig.

Djordje


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I am now no longer accepting new players.  I will decide form those who have already expressed interest. I thank you all for your interest.  I will wait a while longer before deciding for those here who have expressed interest but have not yet made a character. *




Ok cool, I was getting a bit confused. I gather from your last post that I fall under the latter group so I will post that tonight after work if that's cool and you can decide  Thanks for clarifying DM_Matt!


EDIT: One other thing, there have been several proposed chars floating around from everyone, and then people settling on one of them. What is the current status of people in an attempt to balance the party with what I make (For me I don't care what I make, but will propose one that would be useful for the group). Thanks,

-Will


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 13, 2002)

> An exception to that rule is self-made items, where the 4,000gp becomes an item cost to make limit, but the XP cost of self-made items that break the 4,000gp limit will be paid from the first XP that the character receives.




I missed this before so I may be changing my items a bit. I had planned on giving descriptions of my magic items after reading about Silvanus's cool leaf shaped scale mail in F&P so I may make some stronger items that mean more to my character. I'll write up backstory for some of  my items also.

Just random musings as I'm typing but The gauntlets of ogre power will probably come from the cleric of Malar that Alcar killed, the periapt of wisdom will be from Jocelyn, the scale mail will be with the leaf shaped metal scales, and the maul will be patterned after Silvanus's. Probably either the Maul or Scale Mail will be the self-made item. I think I need to figure some items that Alcar got from Oswald. Maybe his comp. longbow.

[Edit- Can't spell   ]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> * It allows you to get a strength enhancement (+8 at L9, +22 at L16) not possible without Epic Feats, Spells, or Items.
> 
> About Shapechange: Its an extremely powerful and versatile spell, usually only arcane. If you want a specific spell that will turn you into a Thunderbeast, we can discuss creating such a spell.  Besides, it would likely be lower level (depending on how big and what powers, it may be anywhere from 6-9).
> Also, note that the abilities relating to casting L8 and 9 spells wont matter much anyway, b/c this character concept can only get to L7 spells in non-epic levels.  That's partially why the "summon (sorta) incarnation of your god" power L7 and not higher.
> ...



Note the Strength domain power is an enhancement bonus, so it doesn't stack with either Belt of Giant Strength or Bull's Strength and the like.  Plus, other than the wrestling feats we put in, the extra Strength is really the ONLY benefit of the Contender (especially with the STR attribute bonuses removed)

I concur with you on the Shapechange.
I studied on the best way to give a Thunderbeast shaman the power to turn into a full-blown Sauropod, and struggled with it.

Your idea for a limited Shapechange at a lower level would be great!
I tried to modify Animal Shapes to only allow Dinosaurian forms, but didn't want the HD cap and that might be stretching the spell a bit for most traditionalists.
I think a powered-up Polymorph (modified HD cap), only for Dinosaur or Sauropod forms, at Level 6 would be perfect.

About the tail spell - If you're uncomfortable about the 1.5XSTR bonus, we could try it at the typical 1/2 STR bonus that an off-hand weapon gets.
That might be a better way to try it out.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *I find it frustrating whilst dungeon delving my position is always given away by my requirement for light. *



What's wrong, drs?
Sick of Murhid having to have a sunrod sticking out of his backpack in the middle of a fiend-infested dungeon?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2002)

*Character (finally)*

Hopefully I'm one of those included in the "Wait and see group."  I wrote this up whilst at work, so the background isn't highly fleshed out - I'll add to it tonight, or at worst tomorrow morning.  *Edit* *Edit* Someone pointed out the Divine Disciple to me, and that's perfect for her.  Modified the char to be able to take that, and replaced 4 levels cleric w/4 DD.

Elone (El-Oh-Nay), Female Wood Elf 
Cleric of Solonor Thelandira 7/Divine Disciple 2
Domains: War, Elf, Plant (DD)
AL CG
HP 74 (9d8+9)

(Stats include racial adjustments and items)

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 17 (+3) 
Cha 10 (+0)

Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +11; 

Init +4, Spd 60 ft

AC 18 (+4 Dex, +3 Leather Armor of Shadows , +1 Natural Armor)

Melee: +6/+1
Ranged: +11/+6 (+12/+7 w/i 30')

Weapons: Halfspear (+6/+1) 1d6, x3 (20')
Shortspear (+6/+1) 1d8, x3 (20')
Masterwork Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow (+12/+7) 1d8, 20/3

Skills and Feats: Point Blank Shot (from elf), Weapon Focus (Longbow) (from war), Precise Shot, Extend Spell, Persistent Spell, Craft Wonderous Item.  Concentration +8, Craft (Fletcher) +8, Craft (Drawing) +3, Diplomacy +5, Hide +14, Jump +10, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Spellcraft +7, Spot +5, Wilderness Lore +10.

SA–Turn Undead (Su): 3/day, Elone can attempt to turn undead creatures. She can turn undead with no more than (1d20+11)/3 HD. Each attempt, she turns 2d6+7 total HD. Undead with 3 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.

SA-Rebuke Plant Creatures (Su): 3/day, Elone can attempt to rebuke plant creatures. She can rebuke plant creatures with no more than (1d20+11)/3 HD. Each attempt, she rebukes 2d6+7 total HD. Plant creatures with 3 or fewer HD are controlled instead.

SQ–Elven Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, proficient: longsword, proficient: longbows and shortbows.

SQ-Divine Emissary: Elone can communicate telepathically with any outsider within 60', as long as that outsider serves Solonar or is Chaotic Good.

SQ-Sacred Defense: Elone gains a +1 saving throw bonus against divine spells, as well as the spell-like and supernatural abilities of outsiders.

Magic Items:

Leather Armor of Shadows +1
Boots of Striding and Springing
Dust of Tracelessness (4 uses)
2 Pearls of Power (2nd lvl) - Crafted.
2 Pearl of Power (1st lvl) - Crafted
2 Quivers of Elhonna - one back, one thigh.
10 Alchemists Arrows
20 Flight arrows
10 Smoke Arrows
10 Thunder Arrows
10 Signal Arrows
5 Sleep Arrows
Knife of the Bowyer - Crafted (80 xp cost)
Perpiapt of Wisdom +2 - Crafted
Horn of Fog - Crafted
Heward's Handy Haversack
5 Quaal's Feather Token (Tree)
Travel Cloak
Amulet of Natural Armor (+1) - Crafted

Normal Items:

Masterwork Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow
Longbow
20 Masterwork Arrows
50 Arrows
2 Short Spears
2 Half Spears
2 waterskins
5 daggers
Necklace made of animal claws and teeth (her most valued possession)
Small bag of charcoal
Scroll case full of blank paper
Scroll case full of drawings.

Note: All arrows have been marked on their shafts to indicate type by touch.

History:

Elone grew up in the elven forests.  She was among those that watched the isolation of the forests as Storm divided the country into manageable groups.  She didn't participate in the battle to free Silverymoon - her dedication was to the forests, not to the people of Silverymoon but she felt the losses they caused.  She bided her time guarding the sacred groves, and honing her skills with the bow, praying daily to Solonor Thelandira, and paying homage to Elhonna.  

Elone sees the destruction wrought by the "evil" spirits, but she has deep within her an abiding love of nature.  She worries that the Mother has been turned by forces beyond her control, and prays that She can be brought back to balance, and away from her destructive beliefs.

Elone will fight to the death to defend the forests, and those she considers her allies.  She will also fight to defend the Elven people, or to discover anything that might end this turmoil, but she will not turn against her Mother unless she truly believes there is nothing that she can do.  

Elone also believes that she is destined to become a Champion of Solonor Thelandira, possibly the Chosen, or even an Avatar.  To this end, she spends most of her time hunting, whether it be forces of evil, or merely animals of the forest.  She has spent the last portion of her life growing closer and closer to Solonor, and has gained his favor.  She is often seen in the presence of Celestials sent by Solonor, and often disappears for weeks at a time into the forest with them.

1. *Occupation*: 
Guardian and Servant of Solonor

2. *Personality*: 
Others describe Elone as gruff, arrogant, and withdrawn.  She describes herself as reserved.  Her friends describe her as a person utterly consumed with passions.  She flatly denies these passions, save for her love of the wilderness and the bow.  Enemies call her implacable and deadly.   

Elone is the quintessential Wood Elf - she is far more at home in forests and wilderness than towns.  Her movements are measured and slow in most situations, one might even say languid.  When danger threatens she can move with great speed, however.  She is utterly trusting of her friends, and utterly contemptful towards those she considers "Despoilers" (the worst insult she can concieve).  Her speech, in contrast to her manners, is often rapid, and clipped.  She speaks quickly, stating her views quickly, and then is quiet.  

Rare is the time that Elone is does not have a bit of fletching, a slightly dull arrowhead, a slightly bent arrowshaft or the like in her hands.  She is always active, but not fidgety.  

3. *Appearance*:

Her hair is a mane of gold and brown, almost always disheveled.  The occasions when she pulls it back with a leather tie, people are often surprised that she is an attractive woman, if drawn and thin.  Her dress is nearly exclusively the greens and browns of the forest, and she is far more likely to be found in breeches and a shirt than a dress or apron.

There is a wolf's paw covering the majority of her right cheek and a bit of her right eye, with the pads and claws resting on her brow.  

Her eyes are the azure blue of a forest pool, and the feature most often noticed.  Her eyes are wise, but pained.  She has seen the destruction laid upon Toril, as well as the destruction of many many good people.  She carries their pain with her at all times.  

4. *Distinguishing Features and Habits*: 

As above, Elone is not usually found without some sort of piece of arrow in her hands.  She is usually working over her own arrows, mostly by force of habit.  She stands extremely straight - her posture is a point of pride with her - she is a cleric of Solonar, and represents him in all things.

Close inspection of her arms reveals a network of very faint tattoos.  Her arms are covered in intertwining designs of animals and humaniods (one for each that she has killed).  There are very few that are new.

People speaking with Elone are often unnerved by her constant invocation of Solonar's name - it is rare that she goes more than 5 sentences without a reference like "Solonar willing," "Solonar guide us," "By the hand of Solonar," or "By the thrumming bowstring of Solonar."  Even more strange is her occasional cure.  Very people can hear "May Solonar's arrowhead lodge in your ass," without looking askance at her.

5. *Tastes and Preferences *: 

Elone's free time is typically spent in one of several ways - in prayer to Solonar, checking and rechecking her bows and arrows (her tools of Solonar), hunting (her homage to Solonar), or merely wandering through woods, parks and the like.  Elone takes great pleasure in finding locations that have been untouched by mortals for decades, or even centuries.  Often she will attempt to sketch such places, though she is not particularly skilled in doing so.  It is the action of the drawing she enjoys.  More often than not she leaves the drawings at the site.

Elone also takes an intense joy in hunting - the chase and competition thrills her.  She also enjoys the feeling of running whilst wearing her boots of Striding and Springing, a gift to her from a former lover, Archidaes, an elven mage.  


6. *Residence*: 
It has been a while since Elone visited her home, a simple two room cottage deep in the forests.  The cottage is sparse, as Elone prefers sleeping out doors to the confinement of a house.  It is empty save for two chairs, a table, and a small bed.

7. History: Tell the character’s life story. Include facts about his childhood, family, education, upbringing, quality of life, important events, etc. While the standard is to write it as a third person expository essay, you may be able to score Brownie Points from your DM/GM/Storyteller/Referee if you write it as a story, in first person, or even as a poem or ballad. Be creative. Have fun with it.

8. Friends and Allies: List and summarize the character’s friends and confidantes, his contacts, subordinates, etc.

9. Enemies: Anyone with friends is also bound to have enemies. List the people your character loves to hate here, and include any prudent explanations.

10. Short Term Goals: What does your character wish to accomplish in the near future? Clearly, this should be updated frequently. Categorizing a character’s goals can aid in roleplaying; if part of your character is devoted to a particular goal, achieving that goal is all the more rewarding.

11. Long Term Goals: More essential for higher powered characters, but still a key part of a beginning character. What does your character want out of life? Does he have any specific goals? Does he seek excitement? Glory? Honor? Romance? As always, be creative, and think big.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 14, 2002)

Heya Matt:

All of the spells that look unfamiliar to you are from Magic of Faerun. I forget exactly which ones I chose, but a few choice ones:

Scintillating Sphere- Think Fireball, but make it lightning.
Mestil's Acid Breath- Sprays a cone of acid from your mouth, d6/level damage.
Firebrand- Like a customizable area fireball. 
Kiss of the Vampire- Gives you abilities similar to a vampire for a while, including vampiric touch and enervation as melee touch attacks.
Death Armor- Think the Thorns effect from Diablo II. When an enemy attacks you, he takes a little bit of damage.

I'll add more later when I've got the time.


----------



## Donatello (Sep 14, 2002)

*Character Stats*

Here's my character thus far.  Gear and the rest of the story to follow later... just in case I need my info so far to make the cut.

- John


Khelben Everett Greycastle – “Everett” - Male Human Bard 9, Neutral Good
Strength: 10
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 12
Intelligence: 12
Wisdom: 10
Charisma: 19

Hit Points: 50
Armor Class: ? (Unknown until gear is purchased)

BAB: +6/+1
Fort: +4
Ref: +9
Will: +6

Skills
Bluff 12 +18
Concentration 8 +9
Craft (calligraphy) 2 +5
Decipher Script 5 +6
Diplomacy 10 +16
Gather Information 10 +14
Hide 3 +6
Intuit Direction 6 +6
Move Silently 3 +6
Perform 12 +18
Sense Motive 12 +16
Speak Language
Tumble 5 +8
Use Magic Device 8 +12

Feats
Artist 
Smooth Talk
Sustain Song
Vivify Song
Weapon Finesse: Rapier

Songs Per Day: 12/5

Songs Known: 
Notes: Countersong, Deflect Blow, Influence, Inspire Courage, Minor Healing, Stun
Chords: Charm, Counter Silence, Swift Song

Occupation: Out of work con man, drifter, balladeer

Personality: Always with a smile on his lips and a tale in his heart, Everett is truly a very outgoing and charming individual.  Unfortunately, due to the recent events in the world, a deep and powerful vein of sadness has entered his normally optimistic outlook.  He has begun to live life as if to make the best story, rather than to truly accomplish anything.  He believes that the forces of evil that have taken residence in the Silver Marches are virtually undefeatable, and he hopes that he can write songs worthy of the next age of humankind.  He is powerfully motivated by his legacy, and has become quite meticulous in keeping a journal, as well as writing songs to accompany any occasion.  He believes his first name, chosen by star-struck parents to honor a now-dead hero of Faerun, is the true indication that he will die gruesomely at the hands of the new enemy.

Appearance: A tall, thin man with a lithe build and graceful frame.  He is quite handsome, his brown hair accented by highlights of blonde with shocking blue eyes and a playful smile.  He typically dresses in nice clothing, and seems to have just the right look for any occasion.  He has a thin beard and moustache that he keeps impeccably trimmed.  His hands are almost feminine, with long, delicate fingers and immaculately manicured nails.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2002)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One other thing, there have been several proposed chars floating around from everyone, and then people settling on one of them. What is the current status of people in an attempt to balance the party with what I make (For me I don't care what I make, but will propose one that would be useful for the group). Thanks,
> 
> -Will *




Here is the class breakdown of proposals.

Tank Fighters:Reapersaurus, garyh (halfBrassDarg, HalfOrc,  F6, CG)

Ranged Fighters: Rozi(Peerless Archer)

Light/Medium Fighters: drs (H,Rog7B2,CG), GirlsFinalFantaC (H, Ninja, CN)

Diplomats: Donatello(H,MonteB9), Elric*

Arcane Casters: Fenrir (H, W9, CN) Howling Coyote (H, Rog2/Ran1/Sorc6,N), Keia (HalfCel, S6, XG), Semirhage (Cansin Wiz7/Virtuoso1)

Divine Casters: dead_radish(Elf,C9,CG) Paragon Badger (H, F1/C8, N)

Undeclared: LcKedovan, MeepoTheMighty, Dalamar

*Likely to change

Note that to an extent, you are competing with those with similar characters.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Personal - Name : Loren Klidder 
---
Race: Human 
Gender: Male
Druid 5 Shifter 4     
Total Levels: 9 
Experience: 36000 Next Level: 45000 Exp Penalty: 
Alignment: Neutral 
---
     val adj
Str: 10  (+0)
Dex: 10  (+0)
Con: 18  (+4)
Int: 12  (+1)
Wis: 18  (+4)
Cha: 10  (+0)
---
Combat
Max HP: 108 
Type   Total (Ability)
Melee:  +6/+1     (+0)
Ranged: +6/+1     (+0)
Initiative Mod: +0 
---
Unarmed (1d3) +6/+1 +0 
Speed Walk 30' 
---
Defense
AC FlatFooted Base Armor MaxDex	Spells	Touch
13     13      10   3    0	10
Ability Size ArmorCheck
0       0       0 
---
Save (Base)
Reflex    +5 (+5)
Fortitude +12 (+8)
Willpower +9 (+5)
SpellFail 0% 
---
Armor
AC (Base/MaxDex) ArmorCheckPenalty ArcaneFailure Speed   Item
  +1 (+1/)        +0                5%               Shield (Small/Wooden/Masterwork) 
---
Weapons
Hand ToHit Size Damage(type) #Att Range Category      Crit(Mult)      Item 
      +7/+2     M   1d6+1(S)        1  0'    Martial-Melee  18-20(2)        *Scimitar +1   
---
Feats: 
Alertness,Blindsight,Endurance,Natural Spell 
---
Skills

```
[COLOR=burlywood]Total Rank Ability Name
  5   5.0  0       Bluff  
  0   0.0  0       Climb  
  9   5.0  4       Concentration  
 13   11.0  2       Diplomacy  
 11   11.0  0       Disguise  
  0   0.0  0       Hide  
  5   1.0  4       Intuit Direction  
  0   0.0  0       Jump  
 13  7.5  6       Listen 
  0   0.0  0       Move Silently   
 1    0.0  1       Search   
 13  7.5  6       Spot   
 -1   3.0  -4       Swim  [/COLOR]
```
---
Equipment

```
[COLOR=burlywood] Eq (QTY) Weight  Name
  Y (0.0)  8.0    Outfit (Explorer's)   
  N (1.0)  15.0    Bag of Holding (Type 1)   
  N (1.0)  3.0    Pouch (Spell Component)    
  N (10.0)  1.0    Rations (Trail/Per Day)   
  N (1.0)  0.0    Waterskin    
  N (1.0)  5.0    Bedroll   
  N (1.0)  10.0    Rope (Hemp/50 Ft.)   
  Y (1.0)  1.0    Bracers of Armor +3   
  Y (1.0)  4.0    Scimitar +1   
  N (1.0)  5.0    Shield (Small/Wooden/Masterwork)[/COLOR]
```
CarryingCapacity: 100.0 Load: Light 
TotalWeightCarried: 23.0 lbs 
---
Druid Spells per day:
5/4/3/2
---
Special Abilities:
Nature Sense,Animal Companion,Woodland Stride,Trackless Step,Resist Nature's Lure,Wildshape 1/day,Greater wild shape 3/day,Sizes--Tiny, Small, Medium, Large,Shapes--Humanoid, Anmial, Monstrous Humanoid, Beast, Plant, Giant and Vermin 
---
Weapon Proficiencies: Club, Dagger, Dart, Halfspear, Longspear, Quarterstaff, Scimitar, Shortspear, Sickle, Sling 
---
Age: 20 
Gender: M 
Size: M 
Languages: Common, Druidic, Goblin
Description: Quite tall for a human, Loren is lean but in good shape. His brown hair shows silvery streaks of worry at his temples. During his travels he has gotten himself a good tan. 
Height: 5' 9" 
Weight: 175 lbs 
Hair: Brown with silvery streak at temples, Short 
Skin: Tanned 
Eyes: Greenish brown 
Handedness: Right 
---
Interests: Different forms 
Catch Phrase: , "Nature has many forms, and I'm going to embrace them all." 
---
Bio:
Born to a wandering tribe of humans near the Forest of Wyrms, Loren was fascinated by the stories he heard of it.When he got older, he started to travel and see the world to find out what kinds of different creatures lived on it.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Now that the char's up, I can relax a little.
I think he would be either a light fighter or a diplomat of the categories you used. And he could fit as a scout.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 14, 2002)

*Frian Tumblecook*

Frian Tumblecook
Male Lightfoot Halfling Rogue 1/Druid 5/Shifter 3
Neutral Good
Deity: Sheela Peryroyl, but often prays to Brandobaris as well.


Str: 4
Dex: 17
Con: 14
Int: 16
Wis: 15
Cha: 13

BAB:  +5
Fort:  +9
Refx:  +9
Will:  +7

Skills:

Hide 7 ranks + 3 dex = +10
Move Silently 7 rankds + 3 dex = +10
Pick Pocket 4 ranks + 3 dex = +7
Listen 6 ranks + 2 wis = +8
Disable Device 4 ranks + 3 int = +7
Bluff 4 ranks + 1 cha = +5
Escape Artist 4 ranks + 3 dex = +7
Disguise 7 ranks + 1 cha = +8
Search 4 ranks + 3 int = +7
Spot 5 ranks + 2 wis = +7
Use Magic Device 4 ranks + 1 cha = +5
Animal Empathy 10 ranks + 1 cha = +11
Concentration 8 ranks + 2 con = +10
Handle Animal 2 ranks + 1 cha = +3
Intuit Direction 5 ranks + 2 wis = +7
Knowledge (nature) 3 ranks + 3 int = +6
Spellcraft 5 ranks + 3 int = +8
Wilderness Lore 11 ranks + 2 wis = +13

Feats:

Alertness
Endurance
Extra Wild Shape
Natural Spell

Gear:

75 gp

+1 sickle
+1 sling 
+2 leather armor
+2 large wooden shield
Hat of Disguise
Cloak of Resistance (+2)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
2 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Invisibility
Potion of Cat's Grace
Potion of Blur
Scrolls:
	Call Lightning (375 gp)
	Neutralize Poison (375 gp)
	Summon Nature's Ally V (1,125 gp)

History:

Frian (pronounced free-ann) was always a bit of a loner as a child.  The other halfling kids picked on him for being so small and weak.  As a result, Frian began to stay inside more and more, refusing to socialize with his peers.

His childhood was filled with fantasy, as he vigorously devoured every book he could get his hands on.   One of his favorite stories was that of Mani Tosscobble, a ne'er-do-well scamp who got in all sorts of mischeif by using his magic ring which let him change forms.

Frian began to act out these fantasies as a child, pretending that he could, in fact, change forms.  Sometimes, would pretend to be a mouse and steal a round of cheese from the pantry.  Other times, he would pretend to be invisible, hiding from sight until he had a chance to swipe an apple from a local merchant.

Frian was never malicious about his growing kleptomania, but he did love the mischief caused by his antics.  One time, however, Frian's behaviour got him in more trouble than he could talk himself out of.  An influential Sembian merchant was visiting Frian's small village near Silverymoon.  Mistakes were made, things ended up missing, and Frian ended up running for his life from the local authorities.

The young halfling ran to a nearby forest, where he tried to take refuge by hiding in the boughs of a tree.  Unfortunately, a branch
snapped, and Frian fell to the ground, hitting his head and knocking him out cold.  

Frian awoke to find himself held in the jaws of a giant wolf, who was dragging the young halfling away.  Shocked, he passed out once again.

As it turned out, the wolf who had rescued him from his pursuers was Vinalia, a half-elven druid who lived in and protected the local forest.  Vinalia acted as a mentor to Frian, teaching him in the ways of the wilderness and instilling in him a respect for nature.  

As Frian grew and matured under Vinalia's care, he began to follow in the druidic footsteps of his mentor.  Frian had a natural aptitude for transformation magics, and Vinalia was surprised at how well the young man was able to take the shape of the beasts of the wild.  When he finally felt Frian was old enough, he sent his protege out into the world.

Frian travels Faerun to this day, seeking to master his transformation abilities and protect the natural beauty of the Realms from despoilment by evil.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2002)

Note that, while Elone is a divine caster, she's also just as much a ranged fighter.  Just an fyi.

Oh, and DM_Matt - if I do happen to make it in to the game, I was wondering if you'd take a look at  this prestige class:

http://homepage.mac.com/~dead_radish/silverarrowPrC.html

I stole that off someone's webpage after I made Elone, and it seemed to fit fairly well.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 14, 2002)

Will be posting the stats in moments. Still working on the backstory, but would have liked to be able to email DM_Matt on that one... oh well too late. Anyhow, I did have one question. For people able to be making their own items are they suffering XP penalties or something? It just seems people not taking a class capable of crafting are ate more of a disadvantage in the gear dept. Just my 2 cents 

-Will


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok here is he, he only has a few of his purchases. Will finish the rest after dinner (The wife is calling  )

Jereb "Faces" Tumblenock

Halfling; Rogue7/Spymaster2
AL CN
HP 42 (9d8+18)

Stats

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 20 (+5)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 10 (+0) 
Cha 14 (+2)

Fort +3, Ref +14, Will +6; 

Init +11, Spd Walk 20 ft

AC 22 (+5 Dex, +5 Mithril Chain Shirt +1, +1 Size, +1 Amulet of Nat. Armour)

Melee: +7/+2 (BAB + size)
Ranged: +12/+7 (BAB + size)

Skills and Feats: Blooded, Improved Initiative, Quicker than the Eye, Skill Focus (Bluff), Appraise +4, Bluff +15, Climb +4, Decipher Script +4, Diplomacy +12, Disable Device +11, Disguise +13, Escape Artist +6, Forgery +7, Gather Information +8, Hide +25, Innuendo +5, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Law) +3, Listen +7, Move Silently +24, Open Lock +12, Pick Pocket +12, Profession (Lawyer) +1, Read Lips +6, Search +10, Sense Motive +5, Spot +7, Tumble +6, Use Magic Device +5


Special Abilities: +2 morale bonus vs Fear, Cover Identity, Evasion, Required Ranks (2), Sneak Attack +5d6, Uncanny Dodge (Dex Bonus to AC), Uncanny Dodge (Can't be Flanked), Undetectable Alignment

Languages: Common, Chondathan, Dwarven, Halfling, Orc, Illuskan

Magic Items:

Mithril Chain Shirt +1
Cloak of Elvenkind
Boots of Elvenkind
Short Sword +1
Composite Short Bow +1
Amulet of Natural Armour +1
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Sustenance
Slippers of Spider Climbing
Everburning Torch
2 Potions of Charisma
2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds
2 Potions of Cat's Grace 
2 Potions of Darkvision

Normal Items:

Outfit (Explorer's/Small)
1 Arrows (50)
10 Arrow (Silvered)
Climber's Kit (Masterwork)
Thieves' Tools (Masterwork)
Disguise Kit (Masterwork) 
Dagger (Masterwork)
Backpack
Bedroll
Belt (Potion/Masterwork)
Blanket (Winter) 
Caltrops 
Double-sided Clothes (Small)
Flint and Steel
Lantern (Bullseye)
Pony (War)
Pouch (Belt)
Saddle (Riding)
Saddlebags
2 Tanglefoot Bags
3 Smokesticks
2 Oil (1 Pt. Flask)

978 gp
70 sp



(EDITED TO ADD ALL GEAR)


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2002)

Re: Crafting 

We are paying xp costs - any items with XP costs will be deducted from all XP earned.  

There is an upside to being able to craft.  The downsides are: 1. XP costs for some things (especially weapons).  
2. Loss of a feat - you don't get many feats, and using one for crafting hurts.  I'd like to have precise shot, but can't, because of Craft Wonderous Items - I'll have to wait until 12th level to get that.  Which hurts.  Fighters can afford to drop a useless feat or two - they get enough.  Non-fighters need them pretty desperately.  

And besides - the difference isn't really all that great, with a 4k limit - later on it might become significant, but not right now.  Such is the DnD crafting system.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 14, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Re: Crafting
> 
> We are paying xp costs - any items with XP costs will be deducted from all XP earned.
> 
> And besides - the difference isn't really all that great, with a 4k limit - later on it might become significant, but not right now.  Such is the DnD crafting system.   *




Ah! Ok, I missed that somewhere in the thread about it being deducted from xp earned. That's cool then, it makes enough sense 


Note: Updated the guy above with his full gear set

-Will


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2002)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah! Ok, I missed that somewhere in the thread about it being deducted from xp earned. That's cool then, it makes enough sense
> 
> ...




Now if only you would update it with class and race, I might have a better idea of your char.    (Is the char a Rogue7/Spymaster2?)

Oh, and my email is DM_Matt_3e@hotmail.com  (Silly popular hotmail...DM_Matt was actually taken!)


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 14, 2002)

*Taking so long*

Sorry it's taking so long. I'm getting distracted by the MM 2, and now I can't decide if I should keep the Virtuoso concept or not. Such tough decisions. If I haven't decided by Monday, I'll opt out.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2002)

FYI for DM_Matt - I've updated Elone a number of times.  If you haven't seen her lately, check her out.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 15, 2002)

Here is my final gear list. I’ve made a couple changes but didn’t find anything I wanted bad enough to create myself. I’ll post a couple item backstories at the bottom.

Scale Mail+1 1200
Maul +1 2315
Periapt of Wisdom +2 4000
+1 Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow 2800
Travel Cloak (Magic of Faerun) 1200
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Wand of CLW (50) 750
Bag of Holding I 2500
Ring of Protection +1 2000
Everburning Torch 90
Ring of Feather Fall 2200
Explorer’s Outfit -
Cleric Vestments 5
Arrows (50) 2.5
Bedroll .1
Backpack 2
Whetstone .02
Horse (Heavy War) 400
Saddle (Military) 20
Saddlebag 4
Water skin 1
(2) Dagger 4
Sickle 6
Hand axe 6
Healer’s Kit 50
Holy Symbol, Silver 25
40 pp 19 gp 3 sp 8 cp

Item Backstories

*Scale Mail +1* – This suit of armor was presented to Alcar by his mentor Jocelyn at the completion of his initiate training. It is a fine suit of scale mail with scales in the shape of oak leaves. It is known has Thomas’s Armor. Many years ago an elven settlement was threatened by an orc horde. The local cleric of Silvanus wished to armor a ranger named Thomas Swiftshot for the coming battles. Not having the craftsman’s skill to create armor, the cleric enhanced his own ceremonial armor and gave it to the ranger. Thomas fought well in the battles with the orc horde and succeeded in leading the villagers to victory. Since that day the armor has been passed down among Silvanus’s followers.

*Maul +1* – This maul was awarded to Alcar after the defeat of the cleric of Malar. The maul is known as the Ramming Stone. The head, though made of metal, was crafted to appear as worked stone. The shaft of the weapon was made of fine hardwood and carved with elvish runes which read the weapons name. It’s making was unknown but stories circulate that suggest Silvanus ensures the weapon serves his faithful.

*Travel Cloak* – This grey-green lightweight magical cloak was owned by Oswald, Alcar’s surrogate father. Alcar received the cloak after Oswald’s death. Oswald claimed to have gained the cloak in payment for gambling debt from a wizard. The cloak served Oswald well on his hunting trips providing respite from the cold, food during hard times, and shelter when in need.

*Gauntlets of Ogre Power* – These gauntlets were taken from the body of a cleric of Malar that Alcar defeated early in his career. They appear to be crafted from tanned ogre hide. Alcar thought it appropriate to use the gauntlets against the evil forces that created them. He assumed they were created by the cleric, but knows nothing else of their history.

*Heavy Warhorse* – A chestnut male this horse was rescued by Alcar from an abusive owner. Alcar run afoul of the horse owner, a dwarf named Grumbac, when a local dryad pleaded for Alcar to aid her in protecting her tree. The dwarf had planned on clear cutting a section of forest to setup a farm. With the dryads help, Alcar convinced the dwarf that his chosen spot was, in fact, haunted. When Alcar searched the abandoned farm house a severely beaten horse was found. Alcar healed the horse and was going to set him free. However, the horse had decided to adopt Alcar as his brother. Alcar accepted the horse’s offer and attempts to ride him only if the horse consents. Alcar uses bit and bridle only in combat allowing the horse to guide itself in casual travel. Alcar, using speak with animals, learned the horse’s name is a thought-image of a horse charging through a thunderstorm and flying through the clouds. Alcar has translated this as Thunderwalker or Thunder for short.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 15, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now if only you would update it with class and race, I might have a better idea of your char.    (Is the char a Rogue7/Spymaster2?)
> 
> Oh, and my email is DM_Matt_3e@hotmail.com  (Silly popular hotmail...DM_Matt was actually taken!) *





DOOOOH!!  

I changed his name and deleted that line. Corrected now.

-Will


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Matt,

I added one little thing to Calain's spell list after picking up Relics and Rituals II this week. I found a spell that just screamed his character to me:

Darksoul
Conjuration (Summoning) 
Level: Clr 5, Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S, F/DF
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Effect: The caster is imbued with the strength of a demon. Caster gains +2d4 to Str, Dex, and Con, and gains the unarmed combat capacity of a monk of equal level. He also gets damage reduction 10/+1.

Each round, the caster must make a Will save where the DC is equal to 1d6-1 added to 10. If the caster fails, the possessing demon takes control for the remainder of the spell and causes as much havoc as he can. 

I see Calain using this as a last ditch spell, because he's usually a loner and wants to be mildly capable should his spell arsenal be exhausted. It's also symbolic of his murdering of Colwell and Theresa, which he equates to demonic possession on his part.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2002)

dead_radish:  You misunderstand the cosmology.  Clerics of the presently existing god, especially elven ones, teach their followers that the Earth Mother is excessively primal and savage, as she desires to destroy anything that descended from the inhabitants of that spacecraft, including the gods themselves, who are her traitorous children.

Shifters:  I cannot take two shifters.  If one of you can post something else, that would be great.

Reaper:  still not sure on the timing of Surge, but can you please submit a statted character?

I will have my decisions made and posted by monday night or tuesday (more likely the latter)


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 15, 2002)

Ooops - I didn't even notice there was another shifter.  If we both get picked, I'll offer to switch to a rogue 1/druid 8.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 15, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't a half-halfling be a quarterling??? *




No, it should be a three-quarters-ling.

My favorite is the gnomelings from Hackmaster.  They're bitter and pissed at being half gnome and half halfling, and they take out their rage by stomping on people's groins.  Excellent race.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2002)

I think I'll actually withdraw from the game.
I'm already in quite few, and I'll play a shifter type character in Sollir's game when it starts, so I might as well let Meepo play the shifter.

Happy gaming to all.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Reaper:  still not sure on the timing of Surge, but can you please submit a statted character?*



You got it - I've been working on it today, and trying to customize a background for Ubaar to come from the North.

Questions regarding your campaign background:

1) It seems like the goblinoid armies have taken over the area where the Thunderbeast tribes are from in FR, by the book. Ideas?

2) Why exactly is "Shar" (the ancient and RIGHTFUL diety of Toril) considered the bad guy in this?
Is is propaganda from the 'new' dieties that she's "savage and primal", or is she really any worse than the current FR dieties?
(you see what I'm getting at? would Ubaar necessarily think that "savage and primal" is Bad? Maybe he'd be interested in going back to a more primal relationship with dieties.)

2a) Isn't Shar just going to kill all these goblinoids who are helping her take back Toril when she's done?
Hasn't she been consistent in saying that ALL things that came from the spacecraft should die?
Will there be some exceptions?

My email is johnandkel@lanset.com if you want to talk.
I've got some future character goals that might be integrated with your campaign ideas?


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 16, 2002)

*Alcar on the Web*

Here is a link for a page with everything I posted for Alcar in a more organized format.Alcar Briar 

I only made one change and swapped Power Attack for Spellcasting Prodigy, figuring the extra 2nd level spell and higher DC will be more useful than a couple points of damage every now and then.

If you feel adventurous and explore the rest of the website be nice it was our first attempt at a published comic. Hey, it was good enough for the college paper.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2002)

DM_Matt: Hmmm.

K.  Is the Earth Mother necessarily synonomous with nature, or do they view her as a separate entity?  Elone could wish to subjugate the Earth Mother and bring her back in line with the natural world, or replace her with someone like Solonor....


----------



## Semirhage (Sep 16, 2002)

*Out*

Like I said Saturday, since I can't think of a new concept, I'm out.
Thanks for putting up with me when I was indecisive.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 16, 2002)

DM_Matt: Just a quick question before class starts. How does Silvanus view the Earth Mother/Tiamat? I'm guessing he's not too thrilled with her conception of balance but I want your opinion/ruling so I know how Alcar would react to the recent events.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 16, 2002)

*Question.*

Just a general question DM_Matt, I have read of two people dropping from the game.  Would you like me to post a character concept now?  

Djordje


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

Fenrir: I just read up on your character background - THAT is one depressing backstory!  makes me sad....
Ouch.  

BTW: what are you all making your stat-blocks with?
I always have a real hard time with them....
(If it's CharGen, that software I can't understand how to install, please help...?  TIA.


*Ubaar Sauropat,* male half-orc Bbn1, Clr5, Mighty Contender of Uthgar3
HP 73 (1d12+5d8+3d10+9)
Init +0 ; Spd 40 ft
AC 14 (+4 Chain Shirt)
Atks +12/+7 melee, +6/+1 ranged
AL CG
SV Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +5.

Str 22, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 8.

Skills: Concentration +8, Intimidate +3 (if CHA-based), Knowledge: Religion +9, Ride +4, Wilderness Lore +7. 

Feats: Power Attack, Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple, Craft Wondrous Item.

'Normal' Equipment:
Chain Shirt Armor (100 gp)
MW Greatsword (made from Hizaagkuur metal) (1,850 gp)
Greatclub (symbol of Thunderbeast carved in)
MW Mighty Composite Longbow +4 (900 gp)
30 MW arrows
30 normal arrows
3 Flasks Alchemist's Fire
5 applications of Suregrip (100 gp)
5 doses Mule Pollen
Handdrum
Standard Adventurer's Gear (detailed if desired)

Magical Equipment
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750
Heward's Handy Haversack (crafted) 1,000
Headband of Ferocity (crafted) 1,000
Boots of Speed (crafted) 2,075
Pearl of Power 1st level (crafted) 500
Necklace of Prayer Beads (karma) (crafted) 2,500
Gauntlets of Rage (crafted : 3rd level DotF spell, 3 times per day when struck together, made with Izra's help (see backstory) only for half-orc Contenders of Uthgar) 6,300
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (crafted) 2,000
Ioun Stone (vibrant purple) (crafted only for half-orcs) 4,200
3 Scrolls of CLW & Obscuring Mist & Magic Weapon 150


SA: Rage (Ex)–1/day, Ubaar Sauropat can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 6 rounds. Ubaar Sauropat gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Ubaar Sauropat is winded. Turn Undead (Su)– 2/day, Ubaar Sauropat can attempt to turn undead creatures. He can turn undead with no more than (1d20+7)/3 HD. Each attempt, he turns 2d6+5 total HD. Undead with 3 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.

SQ: Half-Orc Traits (Ex)–60 foot darkvision, orc blood.

Cleric Spells Prepared (5/4+1/4+1/3+1):
0 - Stomp, Create Water, Detect Magic, Virtue, Resistance
1 - Thunderstomp (domain), Divine Favor x2, Endure Elements, Smite
2 - Barkskin (domain), Bull's Strength x 2, Endurance, Aid
3 - Tail of the Beast (domain), Spiritual Vestment, Greater Magic Weapon, Dispel Magic
_________________________________________________
*Occupation *
Ubaar is a Champion of half-orcs, and a force for Good.

*Personality and Long-Term Goals*
Ubaar respects Strength.
Not just physical Strength, but Inner Strength.
Of will, of conviction, of passion, of dedication, of intellect, etc.
He has experienced first-hand the way that the world pre-judges half-orcs. Most people let their prejudices blind them. While he understands people's trepidation in dealing with half-orcs, he is bound and deremined to show the world that half-orcs can be Great, just like those Champions they respect.
He will do this by performing great things. Great feats of Strength that dwarf what normal men can do, and Great feats of Good that finally show all that an orc-kin can do more than destroy.
Further, Ubaar doesn't want to just integrate himself into society, trying not to make waves, by just fitting in with 'civilization' (he doesn't think that 'civilization' is all that civil - just a veneer of political BS and niceties that masks the same base cruelty and primitiveness that is in the Wild).
He wants to MAKE 'civil' society make way for him, and re-create their attitudes re: half-orcs.... force them to realize their narrow-minded and prejudiced ways.

He speaks primitive Common, not because he's not intelligent, but because he hasn't been around civilized speakers to get all the grammar good. 
His words are usually careful and slow but it is more to keep people at ease than because he is unintelligent. His actions are the opposite, however and he normally prefers to act quickly than to ponder. Overall he can be considered to be a powerful ally or foe and a loyal companion.

*General Appearance and Distinguishing Features and Habits*
Height 6'6"; Weight 280.
Hair: Coarse black, with a single, white lock.
Eyes: Crystal clear blue.
Notable Features: There is a tattoo of a large slime-green brontosaurus body on his chest. He has some visible scars on his leathery skin .
Ubaar is an imposing presence due to his size, but strangely something about him makes people more at ease with him than most half-orcs.
His hair erupts from his head like an explosion of dreadlocks, all of which are jet-black save one forelock forever painted white by the gods. The hair itself feels more like coarse wool or yarn to the touch than human hair.

*Tastes and Preferences *
Ubaar is a simple soul, loyal in his friendships, and furious in his displeasure. He likes the simple things in life; food, drink, drumming, revelry, women, and besting others in combat. He likes fighting, and doesn't consider it an adverserial thing - tribesman wrestle and fight each other to test each other's prowess and stay fit, to better survive the Wild.
He likes to drum, and dance. He has enganged in religious discussions with men of many different faiths in his travels.

*Residence: *
Ubaar hasn't had a domicile since growing up with his mom, dad, and tribe.

*Background History Summary (full story in sig link)- *
Ubaar is the son of a brawling, laborer orc named Herk and a rugged, survivor human named Leta. He grew up in The North, near Morgur's Mound, with both human and orc influences. He liked the animals of the wild area his tribe lived around, including the legendary dinosaurs in the region, especially the fabled Thunderbeast.

When Ubaar was but a wee orc, he was trying to walk around the grounds by his home. A sizeable rock was an obstacle in his way. Ubaar (all of 2 years old) braced himself, and with great child-like effort, summoned the strength to move the stone which was almost as large as he was. His mother, upon seeing this, related something to him that to this day echoes in Ubaar’s mind as one of his first memories:

"Oh, my little Ubaar, one day you will grow up to be the strongest in the land! Izra may have been right when he told me that story about you...(Ubaar later learned that Izra was a crazy old orc that lived deep in the Hills). I guess it's not as crazy as it sounded back then, when he told me you'd become a great champion!"

He believes he can bring respect to his people and honor his mother by performing heroic deeds and feats of strength in the more "civilized" lands.

He knows from his father’s imposing strength that there are more physically endowed creatures around, but not that many that can interact with society in a useful way. His true strength comes from his mother and from his dedication to Uthgar. He knows the Thunderbeast's power will follow him into the political areas of Faerun.

He has learned much in his life from fighting and living. His exploits with his companions in the Non-Iconic Adventure to the Dungeon of the Fire Opal are sung whenever he pays a bard to do so. His goal is to make enough of a name for himself that he can be an example to other humanoids and others that even half-orcs can become heroes. His savage strength can work wonders and create legends.

He has learned from his experiences that magic can enhance one's own inner Strength.
To this end, he learned the ways to craft items which would allow him to do even Greater Things. The item closest to him, though, are his Gauntlets of Rage. These were created with the help of Izra, the reclusive (some say crazy) old orc that foresaw Ubaar's greatness before he was born.
_____________________________________________
Any questions/clarifications/explanations gladly entertained.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 17, 2002)

I make my stat block with my own two hands- its basically the way I've been writing characters for years, so I just keep doing it. 

Glad you liked the backstory ;-)


----------



## Donatello (Sep 17, 2002)

Backstory:

Khelben, although he insists being called Everett by everyone but his mother, was born in the city of Waterdeep in 1358 at the height of the Time of Troubles.  While gods walked the earth, Cariana and Hufo Greycastle were sitting in their humble apartment above Hufo’s printing shop, struggling through a difficult birth.  Despite the presence of a priestess of Lathander, the birthing process was exceptionally difficult, leading the priestess to believe that without her intervention, the baby would have been born dead.  As a mark of good luck, Cariana chose to name her newborn son Khelben, hoping that the name of the local icon and hero would have a positive influence on his fortunes. Hating the fact that he was named for one of the single most famous men in the North, the young boy took to using his middle name; Everett.  

Early in his life Everett discovered his two-fold talents.  First, he found he was a very good singer, with a voice that rivaled the children in the Choir of Selune that practiced as the sun set.  His other talent was for manipulation.  Everett was a conniving youth, often spinning yards to his family and friends alike to get what he wanted.  His father always saw through the lies, being a merchant of no small reputation and who could spot a con in progress, but his mother refused to believe that her little angel could be capable of such ill deeds.  She would often end up in arguments with Hufo over Everett’s latest tale, as she simply would not accept that her son was anything less than benevolent to the levels of divinity.

As he progressed into his teenage years, Everett began to realize just how much his lies were hurting people.  He overheard an argument between his mother and father as he was sneaking out of the house for the sixth time that month (to meet his girlfriend behind the stables), where his mother absolutely insisted her son would not stoop so low as to sneak out, but would simply ask for permission to see his belle.  His father, on the other hand, had found evidence, like straw on the soles of Everett’s boots and an undiscovered wooden bowl hidden under his pillow that he would have found if he actually went to bed.  Their arguments would rage on for hours, with Everett listening from upstairs, too cowardly to just come forward and admit his manipulations.

When he was 18 years old Everett faced his first true tragedy in life with the death of his father.  Everett stood at the funeral, thinking back on how many times he caused his parents to violently argue, and swore a silent oath that he would take care to hold his deceitful tongue in the future.  This oath did not exactly hold him to the truth all of the time, but it certainly changed his outlook on life from a selfish boy to a kind-hearted man.

With his father gone, leaving his mother with quite a lot of money, Everett saw nothing holding him to Waterdeep.  He instead purchased a mandolin and a blank book, and set out down the Sword Coast, towards Baldur’s Gate, to make his way as a traveling minstrel.  He wished to see the world, and with his mother well taken care of, she gave him her blessing and he took to the road.  It is on this road he’s been since, traveling as far as he can without running headlong into Storm’s hordes.  He’s worked as a minstrel and a poet, a bodyguard and mercenary, a duelist and a romancier.  He simply keeps wandering; writing his stories, hoping his legacy will be as dramatic and exciting as he’s writing it to be.


Gear is next to come.  If I get chosen, I'll flesh all of that out.  If not, then I had a wonderful time creating Everett.

- John


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2002)

*Core Stats of Darius*

Darius, Male Half-Celestial (Human) 
Sorcerer
AL NG
HP 45 (6d4+27)

(Stats have noted items)
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 15 + 2 = 17(+3)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 16 (+3)
Wis 16 (+3) 
Cha 24 +2  = 26(+8)

Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +8; 

Init +3, Speed 60 ft

AC 19 (+3 Dex, +5 Mithril Chain Shirt (+1), +1 Natural), 13 Touch, 16 Flat-footed

Melee: +4
Ranged: +4/+4 (+8/+8 within 30')

Weapons: Dagger (+4) 1d4+1
Mighty (+1) Composite Longbow + 1 (+8/+8) 1d8 + 2 + 1d6 Frost, 20/3

Skills and Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Craft Wondrous. Alchemy +5, Concentration +13, Diplomacy +10, Knowledge (Arcana) +12, Knowledge (Religion) +4, Scry +5, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +12, Spot +9.

SA–Light (at will), Protection from Evil (3/day), Bless, Aid, Detect Evil, Cure Serious Wounds, Neutralize Poison, Holy Smite, Remove Disease, Dispel Evil..

SQ–Celestial Qualities (Ex): Low-light vision, Immunity to Acid, Cold, Disease, and Electricity, +4 racial save vs. poison.

Items:
Eyes of the Eagle (crafted)
Mithril Chain Shirt +1
Explorer’s Outfit
Cloak of Charisma +2 (crafted)
Bracers of Archery (crafted)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (crafted)
Boots of Striding and Springing (crafted)
Mighty +1 Str Composite Longbow +1 of Frost
Ring of Sustenance
Quiver of Elhonna (crafted)
Heward’s Hefty Haversack (crafted)
Wand of CLW (50 charges)
Wand of Magic Weapon (50 charges)
Rod of Lesser Energy Substitution (Sonic)
60 Arrows

Spells
6 0-Level (DC 18) – Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sounds, Launch Bolt, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
8 1st level (DC 19) – Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, True Strike
7 2nd level (DC 20) – Hypnotic Pattern, Mirror Image
5 3rd level (DC 21) – Forceblast.

History:
Darius' beginning memories are of a helpful family of farmers who cared for him as he was raised. The other children of the farmers took joy in telling him that he wasn't one of the family, but instantly regretted it because of the hurt that was shown on Darius' face. He was treated as part of the family thereafter. He assisted in the fields, and helped the neighbors repel goblinoids who were stealing food. He frequently explored some of the talents he had while alone (not wanting others to think him odd). He was discovered by a traveling hedge wizard who noted the potential he possessed and sought to harness it. Darius went along with the wizard for a while learning what he could, but realized that he was different from the wizard.  The wizard assisted Darius in crafting many items to help him in his travels on the road. 

1.  Occupation: 
Wanderer looking for his place in the world.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2002)

Some responses to your very good questions about the cosmology.

The Tiamat of this campaign is based on the Bablyonisn Tiamat and on other mythologies involving the earth-mother motif, such as Greco-Roman and Mesopotamian mythology.  

In this mythological motif, the earth mother represents the old, sinister, primal order of gods, and she is eventually supplanted by a new order, usually by a male storm god such as Zeus or Marduk, and their accompanying pantheons.

In some versions, such as the Greco-Roman one, the earthmother (Gaia in this case), is not slain, but contained, and at times attempts to overthrow the new order.  (EX: Gaia and the titans VS Zeus , the hecatonchires, and some powerful human heroes such as Heracles).

Some in academia consider this a clear-cut men dominating women myth, where it provides justification for that domination and equates it with civilization as well; but I am not sure if thats just the kind of far-left quasi-propoganda that universities like to teach or the actual meaning.

Thus, Gaia is not really nature, nor are the nature spirits...they represent some of the negative parts that they are bound to, however.  It remains to be seen what would happen if they were slain, but likely, not much will, as the current nature gods would keep things just about how they are now.

Silvanus would probably hate the Earth Mother more than anyone.  Silvanus, being an old and powerful god, would have been one of the original spirits.  Having actively fought against the Earth Mother, instituting a new natural order that accommodates the newcomers, Silvanus has more of a stake in defeating the earth Mother than anyone, being that he has more-or-less replaced her functions.

Solonor is not as old or powerful, but like all nature deities with connections to elves and other humanoids, she too would be against the earth Mother, as the weaker nature deities would be the first ones that the Earth Mother would kill off.

Reaper:  As I said, Shar was killed young by Tiamat and replaced by an aspect thereof.  Why?  Well, I decided that Tiamat would work through some other canon villain power, and I picked Shar 'cuz she's my favorite.

And yes, in the end, Tiamat will want to kill of the goblinoids, too.  She uses them and (played a part in their creation), becuase they are a twisted mockery of the purer humanoid races.  However, as is stated in the intro, Ogre Magi are her own creation.  They are the leaders of the goblinoids.  Using the legend and body of Storm ,the great populist ogre-mage leader, she has managed to tear down tribal and even racial lines, disciplining and demagoging the goblinoids into loyalty.  The ogre mages lead them (some are feindish or half fiendish imports from the lower planes, while others are imp[orted from the eartern realms), as do actual feinds (particularly Ghour demons) and other fiendish and half-feindish beings.  There leaders are guarunteed a happy planer afterlife after all life is purged from the earth, and thus still support the Earth Mother's plan.   Sooner this happens, the sooner they leave the prime, which they are not too fond of, and join their god.

These leaders, in turn, promise a good afterlife to the goblinoids as well, for their loyalty. The promise of an afterlife is a potent motivator common in real-world religions.  Besides the obvious (if slightly exaggerated) link between Islamist suicide attacks, one should remember that a good afterlife brought on by armageddon is a central (how central depends on what denomination) tenet of Christianity as well.

The Uthgardt have indEed suffered greatly at the hands of Storm's hordes, but they have banded together somewhat fopr mutual defense, and thus are being isolated, but not destroyed.  Storm knows that many bastions are difficult to destroy, and chose Silverymoon because is was the most important.  However, after the losses that his forces sustained there, it will be some time before he tries to wipe out the Uthgardt, Turlang, Evereska, etc. 

The leader of the Uthgardt is now a legendary Raven shaman named Hermod the Grey (B1/C17, retired PC).  He is one of the only (depending on the veracity of various reports as to who survived the defense of Silverymoon and who was slain, perhaps the only) living beings to have both seen the chosen child and battled a spirit. (More on him later, perhaps)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2002)

djrdjmsqrd:  Post a character, but please do so very soon if you wish to be considered.  Also, note the classes of the other applicants and what you consider their chances of being accepted in order to determine what kinds of character you are best off making.


----------



## drs (Sep 17, 2002)

That last post on the cosmology really helps picture the state of things. Ah and to my previous unanswered question about the goggles of night, no need to worry. I had forgotten about the existence of dark vision potions, so with that I might as well fill my equipment in, that'll be done momentarily.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> BTW: what are you all making your stat-blocks with?
> I always have a real hard time with them....
> (If it's CharGen, that software I can't understand how to install, please help...?  TIA.
> *




I lay the groundwork with something like PCGen, then cut n paste and some typing into the format that I had. Pretty much like Fenrir, just the way I have been doing it for years 

-Will


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2002)

For an online generator, check http://mwtools.thyle.net/sb_gen.html 

That's the one I use - it has a bit of automation, and is fairly handy.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 17, 2002)

DM_Matt: Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm a big mythology fan so that definately puts things in perspective.

This brings another question to my mind. How much does my character know about this all? Does he know that Timat is behind the invasion? Does his know anything at all about the gods early history? Has he heard of Storm?

Anyway, I'm at work so I can't make this long. Cool background.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 17, 2002)

*Completed PC*

Matt, (sorry got sick of typing "DM_")

The completed character will be posted tonight, around 10pm Pac time.  It will include all of the "crunchy" bits, as well as general sketch with a detailed one following acceptance.

Djordje


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 17, 2002)

Ubaar character updated.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 18, 2002)

*Heromachine*

I was messing around with Heromachine and made a picture fairly close to what Alcar should like. I posted it at the bottom of this page. Used my l33t photoshop skillz  to stick him over Silvanus's symbol for effect. All in all I'm fairly impressed with Heromachine. Maybe I will get really motivated and try to draw Alcar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2002)

I thank everyone for their interest in this game.  There were many good characters and this was a difficult decision to make. The following players/characters have been accepted:

Tank Fighters:
*Reapersaurus* as Ubaar Sauropat, Male NG Half-Orc Bbn1, Clr5, Mighty Contender of Uthgar3
*garyh* as Akharos El-Rhazad, Male half-brass dragon Fighter6

Light/Medium Fighter, alternate scout and diplomat: *Elric* as NG Ranger/Rogue/Duelist

Ranged Fighter:
*Rozi*, as Male NG Human Ranger3/Fighter4/Peerless Archer 2

Arcane Caster:
*Fenrir* as Calain Alucard, “The Exile”- Male CN Human Wizard 9, 

Divine Casters:
*Paragon badger* as Alcar Briar, Male N Ftr1/Clr8 of Silvanus
*dead_radish* as Elone (El-Oh-Nay), Female CG Wood Elf Cleric of Solonor Thelandira 7/Divine Disciple 2


Diplomat: 
*Donatello* as Khelben Everett Greycastle – “Everett” - NG Male Human Bard 9, 

Misc Light Fighter Light-Caster Scoutish Character: 
*MeepoTheMighty* as Frian Tumblecook
Male NG Lightfoot Halfling Rogue 1/Druid 5/Shifter 3

Wait List (In case of an early drop): drs

More info to come....


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2002)

woohoo!

Clerics rock.  
(Matt - Ubaar's CG)

I;m looking forward to playing with you all.
drs, you know these games - highly likely someone might have to drop out - it'd be fun playing another game with ya (I almost added Murhid and the others in as friends in Ubaar's write-up, but it was getting too long as it was!) 

Paragon - my wife and I have done a lot of character portraits in HeroMachine - we love it. :thumbsup


----------



## drs (Sep 18, 2002)

Have fun anyways!
I'm sure I can use my character for something.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah, what drs said! Have funy guys... I had a good time workin up my char too and I think I'll continue to flush him out for future use. Take Care!

-Will


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 18, 2002)

Alright!  *badger dance*

Reapersaurus: You know if Heromachine 2.0 is going to be a free product like the first one, or not? I know that you can get in the beta for $10 but I wasn't sure about the final product.


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Tank Fighters:
> garyh as Akharos El-Rhazad, Male half-brass dragon Fighter6*




Woo hoo!!  I'm in!!

On a side note, Akharos is Half-_Copper._ Easy way to remember:  Akharos is from the desert of Mulhorand.  Coppers live in deserts.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2002)

Echoin' woo-hoos.

Now I need to read over the other chars.

Few questions:

1. Are we starting as a unit, as allies, in small groups, or individually?  

2. Will this be moving to a new thread soon?

3. What do the players in the game expect their posting averages to be?  I'm online 9 hours a day (during the day at work) 5 days a week, and then off and on during my weekends. I can post fairly regularly during my work days, and semi-regularly during my off days (3-6 times a day)

4. DM_Matt: Would you let me substitute a few of my items for Create Magic  Tattoo spells, with permancy?  If so, what would that cost?  I'm thinking that I want to swap a pearl of power for a tattoo that does the same, and possibly a couple others....

Looking forward to the game!


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *3. What do the players in the game expect their posting averages to be?  I'm online 9 hours a day (during the day at work) 5 days a week, and then off and on during my weekends. I can post fairly regularly during my work days, and semi-regularly during my off days (3-6 times a day)*




I'm online...  basically when I'm not in class.    So, I can post many, many times a day.  There are occassional weekends when I'm out of town and off the internet, but I can give warning of that on that on the OOC thread and just have Akharos follow orders.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Echoin' woo-hoos.
> 
> Now I need to read over the other chars.
> 
> ...




4. To replace an item with a tattoo should be double cost to not take up a slot, and more to be not easily taken from you (another 50% maybe)  HOWEVER, powerful magic tattoos in the Realms are a Red Wizards of Thay thing, so, at least for now, they are not something that a character can just declare they have.

3. I  don;t know what the posting average will be.  We'll play it by ear.

2. Yes, we will be moving to a new thread soon.

1. (Most important)

If any of you guys want to start out with any other of you guys, post how you know each other and where you are/what you are doing currently.  I will then begin the game and find a way to bring all the individuals and small groups together.


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

*Akharos' intro...*

Having been raised by the church of Anhur in Mulhorand, Akharos has served the Falcon of War since he came of age.  Though not cut ought to be a priest, he has served in his own way by being a sergent in the Mulhorandi army.  Akharos spent time in the Unther campaign, and now that a new conflict, sparked by Tiamat, has arisen in the North, his Anhurrian superiors have sent him forth to investigate the rumours and determine if they will pose a threat to Mulhorand and the General of the Gods.

_So, anyone want to meet Akharos on the road north from Mulhorand?_


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmm.  K.  I was thinking permancy on the "Create Magic Tattoo" spell, as opposed to a Red Wizard's tattooing.  But mainly it was just a style thing.    I'll probably try to get them added during the game at some point.

Rozi/Badger - seems like we'd be the most likely to at least know each other - want to try to work out a back story?  If so (or if anyone else wants to), email me - dead_radish@mac.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2002)

Some preliminary House Rules/Rule Changes that you should be aware of.  Some of these may result in equipment changes:

Characters die at -Con instead of -10, if their Con is greater than 10.

Raising the dead is a more difficult matter than getting a mid to high level cleric to cast a spell.  It requires special circumstances

I can see that most of this party is wearing Mitheril chain Shirts.  This has pushed me over the border towards reducing the speed penalty for medium armor to a 5 reduction as opposed to a 10.  If you wish, you may change your equipment accordingly.

Similarly, +2 Armor, whose material costs push it over the 4k limit, is now allowed.

Although no one currently has these feats, the DOTF feats that require a use of a turn undead do not cost an action to activate.

Mage Armor counts as armor for purposes of stacking with a shield.

Item making may be more difficult in the future.

garyh: 
Current Situation in Mulhorand.  Once thought to be a dying empire, Mulhorand is rapidly being rejuvenated.  After the god-kings lost control of Mulhorand and Unther, Pharaoh Horustep III and his wife, the mercenary captain Kendera (both Paladins) came to power. They invaded and seized control of Unther, where they are actively opposed by the church of Tiamat (Unther is one of the few places outside of Storm's horde where people worship her directly).  Due to the absence of the army, which is busy occupying Unther, and the abnormally influential queen, primogeniture and laws preventing women from working outside the home have been abolished.  These reforms, and the successful conquest of Unther have led to an economic boom in Mulhorand.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm probably going to change Alcar a little in light of a couple of these rules (which I like BTW esp. the medium armor thing). When do you want a final character by? Also how is dice rolling handled in a PBP? Honor system?


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *garyh:
> Current Situation in Mulhorand...*




Thanks for the details, Matt.  All nice logical extensions of the FRCS and FR:F+P info.

And no Mithril shirts for me!!  _+1 Full Plate_, styled with draconic themes and copper accents for Akharos!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *I'm probably going to change Alcar a little in light of a couple of these rules (which I like BTW esp. the medium armor thing). When do you want a final character by? Also how is dice rolling handled in a PBP? Honor system? *




I will trust you on your HP (Max Hp Ls 1 and 2, as per Living City guidelines), but otherwise, dice-rolling is handled by me.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 18, 2002)

Calain was last seen at the Battle of Nesme in 1379, where he fought on the losing side defending the town's shattered walls. He barely escaped with his life, and was rescued and nursed back to health by the remnants of an orc tribe who helped the Nesme citizens in their battle against the invading trolls. He was with the orcs for several months, and may or may not have fathered a quarter-orc child. 

He is currently wandering the North once more. so he should be easy to drop in.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2002)

Re: Light armor

I'm considering changing my armor as well.  It already gets in the way of my cat's grace.  I'm gonna see what happens (and Chain Shirt is the ultimate armor, typically.  )

Re: +2 armor.

What about +2 weapons?  IIRC, they are more expensive than +2 armors, so probably not relevant, but ....

And I too like the med. armor rules, and I love the raise dead.  I despise Raising in general, so that works well for me.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Re: Light armor
> 
> I'm considering changing my armor as well.  It already gets in the way of my cat's grace.  I'm gonna see what happens (and Chain Shirt is the ultimate armor, typically.  )
> 
> ...




No +2 weapons.  Weapons cost twice as much as armor of the same plus to enchant.


----------



## Donatello (Sep 18, 2002)

Yay!  Thanks for accepting me!

My post frequency is a bit lower than others I've seen, as I have no internet access at work.

Once I'm home, though, unless I get hooked on another MMORPG, I'm online constantly.  I can post a lot, but not until evening time.

I'll get my equipment up tonight or tomorrow night.

Fenrir - Since Everett and Calain are both "happy wanderers", we can certainly have met someplace... if Calain wants a happy-go-lucky, fast-talking, flirtatious bard with him. 

- John


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 18, 2002)

Heh.

Calain really doesnt care who follows him around. It's happened before, with that bard, Alustair Albrecht, so he's already accustomed to you singing types ;-)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

OK..If Calain and Everett want to be together, where are they and what are they doing?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Alcar and Elone will also be together - we're working out the specifics, but basically Alcar has traveled to the High Forest for some sort of defense/offensive manuevers, and is part of a unit w/Elone.

More as we work it out.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 19, 2002)

Sweet, I'm the "Misc Light Fighter Light-Caster Scoutish Character"  


I generally am online most of the day at work and every now and then outside of work, so I can usually post a lot.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

DM_Matt - is it more likely that Ubaar would be hanging out with the last of the free Uthgardt tribes up North?
I was thinking he would have been sent out to see what the status with the rest of the world was like, as the goblinoid army swept down south.

So he would have been fighting for Good in the southlands, building support for a Northern push, gathering his own Strength, riches, and (hopefully likely) reputation.

I like the Medium Armor rule - now if Hide armor just wan't so sucky.  
I'll just have normal Ceratopsian Hide Armor right now, hopefully Ubaar can get it enchanted soon to be like Rhino Hide Armor.

And I post lots, normally - all times of day... work, home...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 19, 2002)

I posted a (hopefully) final version of Alcar. All that's left is Spell Prepared. It is in Randomness . Also I put up a couple quick banners for Alcar. When I get more time at home I'll do something cool like Ubaar's banner and add it to my sig  

That brings up a question. What is this campaign going to be named? FR Underdogs Campaign? My suggestions are *Against the Storm* (Tying in the main villan) OR *War in the North* (simple, to the point) OR *Requiem of the North* (relating the fall of the Silver Marches and using Requiem, which is a cool word  ) OR just ignore my ramblings!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *DM_Matt - is it more likely that Ubaar would be hanging out with the last of the free Uthgardt tribes up North?
> I was thinking he would have been sent out to see what the status with the rest of the world was like, as the goblinoid army swept down south.
> 
> So he would have been fighting for Good in the southlands, building support for a Northern push, gathering his own Strength, riches, and (hopefully likely) reputation.
> ...




Ok.  Ubaar is away adventuring somewhere in the North, but still has ties to the Uthgardt tribes.  Thats all you'll need.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Changed it again.  

With the +2 armor choice, I'm going to go with +1 Leather armor of Shadows (damn that +1 required enhancement!).

DM_Matt: Did you take a look at that prestige class?  I'm either going to give Elone precise shot or rapid shot, mainly depending on whether or not she has a chance at moving in to it - if so, precise (it's a pre-req).  If not, rapid shot (prefer that).  

Alcar and/or I will be putting up our backstory soon.

I'll put up a spells prepared tomorrow as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

Thx for the suggestion Badger.  Against the Storm it is.  Post your characters to the  Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *That brings up a question. What is this campaign going to be named? FR Underdogs Campaign? My suggestions are Against the Storm (Tying in the main villan) OR War in the North (simple, to the point) OR Requiem of the North (relating the fall of the Silver Marches and using Requiem, which is a cool word  ) OR just ignore my ramblings! *




I like Against the Storm.  Very nice.

That's why he's a PARAGON Badger...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Ok.  Ubaar is away adventuring somewhere in the North, but still has ties to the Uthgardt tribes.  Thats all you'll need. *



umm...   huh?
Aren't the Uthgardts that are still free in the North?

So do you think Ubaar would have been adventuring south as the armies swept down from the north?
Where are we going to be having this adventure located?

If it's in the south, shouldn't Ubaar be down south?
I'm confused, a tad.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *umm...   huh?
> Aren't the Uthgardts that are still free in the North?
> 
> So do you think Ubaar would have been adventuring south as the armies swept down from the north?
> ...




What I mean is that you are off tribal lands, but still adventuring somewhere in the North.  That is sufficient to get you to meet up with the party.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 19, 2002)

Glad you liked the name! I'll have to make a banner with the title.

Here are my Domains and Spells Prepared. I'll update the web page later and post in the Rogue's Gallery (right now I'm at work).

Domains: Plant, Renewal

0 -lvl:
Detect Magic x2
Light x2
Read Magic
Guidance

1st:
Divine Favor x2
Bless
Shield of Faith x2
Obscuring Mist
Domain: Entangle

2nd:
Bull's Strength x2
Hold Person
Sound Burst
Spritual Weapon
Domain: Barkskin

3rd:
Dispel Magic
Meld into Stone
Searing Light x2
Domain: Plant Growth

4th:
Summon Monster IV (Arrowhawk  )
Air Walk
Dismissal
Domain: Control Plants


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *What I mean is that you are off tribal lands, but still adventuring somewhere in the North.  That is sufficient to get you to meet up with the party. *



Cool - I guess we'll be playing in the North then?  

edit:
I'd guess that the surviving Uthgardt tribes would have been fighting this army for quite some years now.

So I'd have Ubaar have been involved with the protection of the tribes, and have seen entire tribes wiped out by the aggressiveness of this army.
Ubaar would not harbor as much ill will to the goblinoids.
He WOULD harbor much ill will towards the extra-planar creatures and 'alien' influences.

What interactivity would Ubaar have had with the leader of the Raven tribe? (The guy who fought the armies AND saw the fabled baby?)


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 19, 2002)

*Initial Location (Alcar/Elone)*

This is the initial location post for both Alcar and Elone.

As has been stated earlier, Elone is in a group of defenders seeking to protect the High Forest from Storm's army. The defenders of the wood have organized into guerilla military units seeking to defend sensitive parts of the wood and to harass Storm's forces. The patron dieties of the woods have sent word to allied dieties that help is needed. Silvanus answered the call by sending his faithful from the defended Neverwinter area, including Alcar, to the High Forest.

Upon arriving in the High Forest the faithful of Silvanus were integrated into the guerilla units. It was determined Alcar's abilities would compliment Elone's and they were grouped in a unit. Elone and Alcar have gained for respect for each other since they both work toward the common goal of defending Nature.

(dead_radish feel free to change/enhance any parts of this you want.) 

OOC: One interesting things from dead_radish's and mine communcations was the Bear/Hawk theories of fighting. Alcar (the bear) isn't likely to sneak up on you but he's strong enough it doesn't matter. Elone (the hawk) won't be seen until you're being attacked (preferably by a flight of arrows). I thought the animal analogies were appropriate considering the characters


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Okay - hopefully these are my last questions:

Are you allowing the Book of Eldritch Might?

If so, are you allowing these spells: Belsamath's Blessing, Divine Rainment, Vangal's Wounding?

And how about the spell Battletide, from Magic of  Faerun?  Is that an inherently evil spell?

Oh.  And how about that there prestige class?  

You can feel free to say no - it's just a random class i found on the 'net that I liked.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Another thought for Ubaar's history - Ubaar awhile back would have been down South adventuring. (see near bottom of back-story)
At some point, he would have heard about the Northern goblinoid army, and probably gone back North to home.
At that time, would he have been able to make it back to his tribe unmolested, or would he have had to infiltrate the Northern lands, acting like he was part of the Goblioid Army?


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 20, 2002)

*Banners*

I made some banners for Alcar and Against the Storm. Banners at the bottom. 

Now I just need to find somewhere to store them that allows for direct linking so I can spice up my sig


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice banners.
What font did you use, in case many people want to make a sig pic?
{I'll most likely change Ubaar's when the Non-Iconic is fully done - we're wrapping up now - and when we get into full steam ahead with the adventure}


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 20, 2002)

The font I used is called Payrus. It can be downloaded from here . Look in the fine print at the bottom about "This page is best viewed..."

If anyone wants the wallpaper I got the lightning background from it can be downloaded here(zip file) from Themeworld .


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What interactivity would Ubaar have had with the leader of the Raven tribe? (The guy who fought the armies AND saw the fabled baby?) *




Ubaar has seen him in public, but never met him personally.  

Clarification on what Hermod has done:  He hasn't just fought Storm's armies, he has fought the physical forms of two of Storm's brothers and lived to tell the tale.  He and his companions destroyed those forms, but they come back relatively quickly.  Few things cause permanent harm to them.

Ubaar is pretty sure that he could get back to his tribe by traveling through the High Forest, which is still mostly just surrounded but not conquered.  

Paragon Badger: Great Banners!

ParB/d_rad: initial position accepted.

d_rad: I'll look over that stuff soon


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

Radish: I don;t see those spells in the book of eldritch might....


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 20, 2002)

They sound like Relics and Rituals spells to me.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

Meepo:  You never posted where you are/what you're doing.  Care to be making things difficult for the collaborator government in the Northern city of Yartar with Alexander (Elric's char)?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

The first posts are in the game thread...begin using the OOC thread instead of the recruitment thread form now on.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 21, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Meepo:  You never posted where you are/what you're doing.  Care to be making things difficult for the collaborator government in the Northern city of Yartar with Alexander (Elric's char)? *





That sounds like a good starting point.


----------

